# Julep: February 2013



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't believe they released a teaser for February already! 9 Days to go until selection even... 

 Hm.... a holo. Maybe we can hope for holos and... duochromes? Duochrome holos? Â  oh crap, ofÂ _course_ I would put the wrong year.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 11, 2013)

Fixed it for ya!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Fixed it for ya!


 Thanks! haha, still think it's 2012...


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm such a doofus.

In my sleep deprived state I read that email on my lunchbreak and was like Oh that's cool they had that last month in February. I totally didn't even give that a second thought until just now when I read this, and realized they meant February of THIS YEAR because DUH it's coming up next month! lol oops


----------



## nailartcouture (Jan 14, 2013)

I think it's going to be duochrome and halographic nail polishes this month. It's has be sparkly and glitzy if they're going to be Oscar Themed again! I hope we get another Oscar shaped chocolate that was a super cute touch last year. I can't believe I've been a Julep Maven for a year now! 



​ 
Anyways, whatever comes in the February box, I am giving them ALL away through a giveaway I am hosting on my blog. Since I was a maven pretty early on, a lot of people purchased through my referral links and I have racked up quite a huge amount (about 100,000 between my mom and I). I want to give back by donating some of my jules for a giveaway of the entire "Glamour Collection", so I really hope it's good, which I have a feeling it will be. Also, my birthday is going to be on the sneak peek day as well! 

If you're interested, please fill out the PunchTab Raffle form. It's pretty easy to do and you can share your referral link to gain increase your chances (every person who enters through your referral link get 5 additional entries!)

Here's the link: http://www.nailartcouture.com/2013/01/birthday-giveaway-win-entire-february.html


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2013)

Augh!!! I WANT TO KNOW NOW!!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm excited too! Oh, the last thing I need is more nail polish, but yet...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 15, 2013)

My two big polish weaknesses are duochromes and holographics.  I usually skip Julep because they tend to skip to creams, and those are really not my sort of thing, but I might go ahead and max out my add-ons this time.  I probably won't go for the ALL THE THINGS option because I have a feeling most of them will be warm shades and pinks/reds, but if they have cool purples, blues, greens, grays, and silvers?  Come to Meggie.  Also, Monday will be my birthday, so I might be more likely to justify an extra splurge since I'm the only one who will buy a present for me!  (I bought the Urban Decay _Alice in Wonderland_ palette when it came out -- at least I recall it hitting stores the same week as my birthday -- for this exact same reason.)


----------



## nailpolishnerd7 (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, I said I was probably going to skip this month, but I have a feeling I'll opt in. Sparkly polishes are my downfall. I'll skip next month!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nailpolishnerd7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I said I was probably going to skip this month, but I have a feeling I'll opt in. Sparkly polishes are my downfall. I'll skip next month!


 lol.. sureeee you will  I always say that too! I did skip last month, so yay me!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

omg I can't believe I didn't see this thread XD I can't wait to see what they have this month


----------



## javagirl87 (Jan 17, 2013)

hmmm holos/duochrome/glitter? i'll be skipping then for sure, for the third month in a row  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. they sure aren't offering a lot lately for people who like simple colors


----------



## wadedl (Jan 17, 2013)

They just posted a new top coat on Facebook that is going to be in the February box. I added the video. Now I can't skip.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hoping the top coat is as good as it sounds!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Exciting! Can't wait to try it out


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't have sound rn so I can't hear all about how special it is, but I am excited!

On the other hand, does Julep really actually let their employees paint their nails at work LOL. It must be nice to work somewhere where they encourage not-necessarily-work-friendly nail polish colours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My two big polish weaknesses are duochromes and holographics.  I usually skip Julep because they tend to skip to creams, and those are really not my sort of thing, but I might go ahead and max out my add-ons this time.  I probably won't go for the ALL THE THINGS option because I have a feeling most of them will be warm shades and pinks/reds, but if they have cool purples, blues, greens, grays, and silvers?  Come to Meggie.  Also, Monday will be my birthday, so I might be more likely to justify an extra splurge since I'm the only one who will buy a present for me!  (I bought the Urban Decay _Alice in Wonderland_ palette when it came out -- at least I recall it hitting stores the same week as my birthday -- for this exact same reason.)


Happy birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was planning on cancelling, allergic reaction etc. But now I think I will hold on for another month.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oooh looks like we're getting a new top/base coat set from Julep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm excited.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have sound rn so I can't hear all about how special it is, but I am excited!
> 
> On the other hand, does Julep really actually let their employees paint their nails at work LOL. It must be nice to work somewhere where they encourage not-necessarily-work-friendly nail polish colours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's always a plus. I'm lucky in the fact that I can also wear pretty much any color to work, but the being able to paint your nails while at work? That would be awesome. I'd think they call it "product research" since you have to know the product that you're answering questions about, and I'm sure they get every question imaginable about their products.

I'm curious to see how the Freedom top coat compares to the Seche topcoat, so I'm excited to see that this is in the box. I haven't been excited about a Julep box since the suedes, which is only a couple of months ago, but still.


----------



## crburros (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think I'll have any problem skipping this month. I'm not really into sparkly polish, and the Julep product of the month doesn't stand out to me...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG! That's gonna be nice to try, I'm excited too!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

OOooooOoooh this looks so awesome! Darnit I did the BOGO sale and said I would skip next month. Looks like I'm not skipping!!


----------



## kloudes (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious to see how the Freedom top coat compares to the Seche topcoat, so I'm excited to see that this is in the box. I haven't been excited about a Julep box since the suedes, which is only a couple of months ago, but still.


 I'm most excited about that too.  I'm addicted to Seche, but I don't like how sometimes your nail color "pops" off because of the shrinkage... wonder if Freedom will perform better.  Super psyched!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm most excited about that too.  I'm addicted to Seche, but I don't like how sometimes your nail color "pops" off because of the shrinkage... wonder if Freedom will perform better.  Super psyched!


 Right. A lot of people are complaining that Freedom is so expensive compared to Seche (Seche Vite = $6-10 for 14mL and Freedom = $15 for 8mL), but Seche hasn't reformulated yet to be 3-free, and all of Julep's products have been 3+ free. If it works as well as Seche in terms of drying time and shininess, I'd be willing to shell out for it.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jan 18, 2013)

> I'm most excited about that too. Â I'm addicted to Seche, but I don't like how sometimes your nail color "pops" off because of the shrinkage... wonder if Freedom will perform better. Â Super psyched!


 I have major shrinkage with the Freedom topcoat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted to love it but I just couldn't get it to work. I love the idea of it but it performs the same as Seche (mega shrinkage). I'm still not skipping though, I'm really excited about the oxygen treatment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 18, 2013)

I just realized I need a new topcoat last night (for some reason, the only one I like is Julep's fast drying topcoat) so I'm super excited especially since now I don't need to shell out an extra amount to get a new topcoat. Although I did want to try to skip this month but that is not happening. Hopefully, march will suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right. A lot of people are complaining that Freedom is so expensive compared to Seche (Seche Vite = $6-10 for 14mL and Freedom = $15 for 8mL), but Seche hasn't reformulated yet to be 3-free, and all of Julep's products have been 3+ free. If it works as well as Seche in terms of drying time and shininess, I'd be willing to shell out for it.


 That's my only issue with Seche other than the fact that it smells exactly like my model paints - that it's not 3 free yet. If Freedom works as well as Seche, I'll use that as my alternating topcoat - if it's good, I don't mind spending more if the product warrants it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just realized I need a new topcoat last night (for some reason, the only one I like is Julep's fast drying topcoat) so I'm super excited especially since now I don't need to shell out an extra amount to get a new topcoat. Although I did want to try to skip this month but that is not happening. *Hopefully, march will suck*


 That's what I said about January when I said I would skip!(got the wardrobe for December)


----------



## cari12 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm SO excited. I need a new top/base coat and really want to try these both. I'd pay for the month with just those two things alone, haha. I'm anxious to see all the colors now. I don't have many holographic/duochrome colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 18, 2013)

ENABLER ALERT- Bloomspot.com has a deal right now for julep- you get $50 worth of any product for $20. It's good til June but you can't apply it to your maven account. I'm trying to make a purchase on julep right now &amp; I can't add anything into my cart... What gives??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ENABLER ALERT- Bloomspot.com has a deal right now for julep- you get $50 worth of any product for $20. It's good til June but you can't apply it to your maven account. I'm trying to make a purchase on julep right now &amp; I can't add anything into my cart... What gives??


 yeah, that's what I was thinking. I was wondering if you could combine it with the maven discount, but if you can't, then definitely not worth it :C


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not sure if you can't combine it with your maven discount- it just says that you can use it towards your monthly box. Hmmmmm I wonder...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 18, 2013)

Question- I canceled my maven subscription, can I still buy mystery bags?? Also, how often do they come out?? I think its an amazing deal for $20


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ENABLER ALERT- Bloomspot.com has a deal right now for julep- you get $50 worth of any product for $20. It's good til June but you can't apply it to your maven account. I'm trying to make a purchase on julep right now &amp; I can't add anything into my cart... What gives??


I tried it with mine and it's working just fine! Weird.

It's good until July though so I'm going to hang onto mine for a little while. I always end up buying stuff and then it goes on sale the next day! lol.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 19, 2013)

So after the spoilers of a top coat and a base coat- I was forced to activate my Maven account. I'm not doing to great with my New Years resolution of cutting back subscriptions.... Lol!!


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So after the spoilers of a top coat and a base coat- I was forced to activate my Maven account. I'm not doing to great with my New Years resolution of cutting back subscriptions.... Lol!!


Ya me either.

I'm letting my birchbox go but I signed up for Beauty Army, and SquareHue, and I have Julep.

Which I keep telling myself I'll skip but then I never do!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 20, 2013)

So excited about these months colors. I skipped January because I bought so much stuff from their December sales but looks like I'll be a bad girl in February.

Here are the February colors:


----------



## cari12 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited about these months colors. I skipped January because I bought so much stuff from their December sales but looks like I'll be a bad girl in February.
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

Swatches:

American Beauty:





Sally: Antique ivory creme

Joan: Raspberry plum with rose gold shimmer

Boho Glam:





Ingrid: Burnt orange creme

Julianne: Smokey grey blue creme

Bombshell:





Ginger: Sand holographic

Laura: Olive khaki creme

Classic with a twist:





Claudette: Smoky brick red creme

Helen: Smoky pastel lavender creme

It Girl: 





Joan: Raspberry plum with rose shimmer

Rebel: Silver holographic

Marion: Smoky blue with silver shimmer


----------



## JC327 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh gosh. It's going to be a tough choice this month! I'm classic with a twist and usually stick with that, but I think those are my least favorite this time. I think I may need to wait for the swatches and will probably end up adding on an extra or two as well!


 The swatches are up on the Julep blog and so are the add-ons. Im an it-girl but I want the base coat and the holos are very tempting not to mention the add-ons.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 20, 2013)

Oscar



Ellie



Morgan



Julia



Jennifer



Lucy



Sienna



Nora



Stefani



Catherine



Eileen



Jane
The add-ons:


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

I wish the add ons were nail polishes from that month and maybe also some others...ALL of them are from other months though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jan 20, 2013)

I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really hoping to add-on from this month too! But after seeing the swatches it made my decision a bit easier. I'm pretty sure I'm going to do Boho Glam with Jane as an add-on.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish the add ons were nail polishes from that month and maybe also some others...ALL of them are from other months though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know some people will be unhappy about that. Im happy because I wanted Oscar and it was sold out and also Jane.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 20, 2013)

I wonder if they're going to do a maven's choice box this month then. It seems like people might be unhappy. Then again, they didn't last month...

I'm not super impressed, but I don't want to skip because I want to try the new top+base coats. I'm a CwaT, which isn't a bad match for me this month, but I want to try the sand holo and I can never say no to a green (really. I'm terrible at it) while I have similar colours to the CwaT box in my collection already.

I'm happy they're including old colours in the addons (I'm hoping they'll do that for Susie in a spring box because I really only want to pay $5 for it ;_  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but yeah it does kind of suck they're not letting people add on from this collection... though actually my maven subscription window isn't active yet. Is anyone else's?

Also, super not convinced still Julep is really good at matching colours to names. Zoya is _brilliant_ at it (omg I can't even with Pippa and I don't even like yellow. It's just that perfect), but Julep always leaves me a little cold. Case-in-point this month: Marion. I'm like 99.999% sure that refers to Marion Cotillard, unless if there's another famous Marion (and related to oscars too!) that I should be familiar with. So I'm not sure why the polish is a sparkly blue when neither the actress nor the name calls for that in any manner... Probably an oxblood, or a dark red a la Lucy. Maybe even nude-type colour with gold shimmer... but not this. :

Don't mind me, I'm still annoyed about Julep Amy, lol. Amy is a super easy name to work with because it can call up so many colours (or personalities of so many different celebrities named Amy) and they _still_ missed the ball on it. I can't think of a single famous person named Amy that colour would fit and it certainly doesn't fit the name itself imo. Just ugh. And of course I've thought about it that much because it's my name... there're barely any companies that dare to go there with Amy and the one company that does makes me cringe with their choice.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 20, 2013)

> I wonder if they're going to do a maven's choice box this month then. It seems like people might be unhappy. Then again, they didn't last month... I'm not super impressed, but I don't want to skip because I want to try the new top+base coats. I'm a CwaT, which isn't a bad match for me this month, but I want to try the sand holo and I can never say no to a green (really. I'm terrible at it) while I have similar colours to the CwaT box in my collection already. I'm happy they're including old colours in the addons (I'm hoping they'll do that for Susie in a spring box because I really only want to pay $5 for it ;_  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but yeah it does kind of suck they're not letting people add on from this collection... though actually my maven subscription window isn't active yet. Is anyone else's? Also, super not convinced still Julep is really good at matching colours to names. Zoya isÂ _brilliant_Â at it (omg I can't even with Pippa and I don't even like yellow. It's just that perfect), but Julep always leaves me a little cold. Case-in-point this month: Marion. I'm like 99.999% sure that refers to Marion Cotillard, unless if there's another famous Marion (and related to oscars too!) that I should be familiar with. So I'm not sure why the polish is a sparkly blue when neither the actress nor the name calls for that in any manner... Probably an oxblood, or a dark red a la Lucy. Maybe even nude-type colour with gold shimmer... but not this. : Don't mind me, I'm still annoyed about Julep Amy, lol. Amy is a super easy name to work with because it can call up so many colours (or personalities of so many different celebrities named Amy) and theyÂ _still_ missed the ball on it. I can't think of a single famous person named Amy that colour would fit and it certainly doesn't fit the name itself imo. Just ugh. And of course I've thought about it that much because it's my name... there're barely any companies that dare to go there with Amy and the one company that does makes me cringe with their choice.


 I disagree! Amy is very Amy Adams to me!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll be sticking with my Boho Glam this month, as I'm an orange lover. 

When I click on the "Maven Profile" link, I'm getting a message that there is a problem with my account and to contact customer service.  Are others seeing that or do I really have a problem?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 20, 2013)

> I'll be sticking with my Boho Glam this month, as I'm an orange lover.Â  When I click on the "Maven Profile" link, I'm getting a message that there is a problem with my account and to contact customer service.Â  Are others seeing that or do I really have a problem?


 my account says the same!


----------



## zorabell (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my account says the same!


 Me too! I have a feeling it has something to do with them updating the information for the sub.


----------



## nailpolishnerd7 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm seeing that error too, so I came here to see if anyone else was having the problem. Glad I'm not alone! There's no way I'm skipping this month. I'm normally CWaT, but I don't really like this month's selection. I'm switching to It Girl, I think.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 20, 2013)

I was going to skip...uhm. not anymore!!!! I'm It Girl but I was REALLY drawn to Joan. and on FB they have Joan as American Beauty. and then i saw the blog and that Joan was part of It Girl(which, has the other two colors I REAAALLLYYYYYY wanted.) sooo yayyy. and every box gets the freedom topcoat??? yayy. I don't really care about the oxygen basecoat. I rarely use one and when i do I use a sally hansen nail hardener I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sooooo yayyyyyy It Girl. no changes....except which card it charges to! oops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh, and I'm having the same account problem.


----------



## zorabell (Jan 20, 2013)

I opted for the whole collection after reading what it included, geez Julep why did you have to make this month soooo tempting!






Included:

Upgrade to the full Glamour Collection (a $252 value) to get all ten NEW February colors,

*PLUS* Oscar, Ellie, Oxygen Nail Treatment, Freedom Polymer Top Coat, and a white lacquer jewelry box.

*Set includes:*


*Sally*: Antique ivory crÃ¨me
*Joan*: Raspberry plum with rose gold shimmer
*Julianne*: Smoky grey blue crÃ¨me
*Ingrid*: Burnt orange crÃ¨me
*Laura*: Olive khaki crÃ¨me
*Ginger*: Sand holographic
*Helen*: Smoky pastel lavender crÃ¨me
*Claudette*: Smoky brick red crÃ¨me
*Marion*: Smoky blue with silver shimmer
*Rebel*: Silver holographic
*Oscar*: Ultra chic, multi-dimensional gold glitter
*Ellie*: Opalescent seashell pink with holographic shimmer
*Oxygen Nail Treatment*: Strengthening 'makeup for nails' with a subtle tint
*Freedom Polymer Top Coat*: Smudge-free shine in five minutes
*White Lacquer Jewelry Box*: Hand-made limited edition white lacquer box with high shine finish


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I disagree! Amy is very Amy Adams to me!


 Disagree still.

If you're thinking of this dress she wore for Enchanted (which IA is an "Amy" colour), Julep Amy is a shade too dark for that. I don't mind the blue, but I think in general it's a shade too dark to be an "Amy". Also, the blue should be a shade more teal then. Plus, if their inspiration was this dress, I would've loved to see a subtle pink shimmer a la Sinful Colors Cinderella or Cult Nails princess.

 



So all the colours for this month are in the addons too. I think they just wanted to give a choice to old polishes for $5 as addons. Love it.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm due to get the Bombshell box. I wish I could get a better view of "Ginger". I'm unfamiliar with holographic nail polishes so I'm not exactly sure what to expect.


----------



## Rachael1 (Jan 20, 2013)

If I sign up now for julep will I be able to order a February box or will it bump me till march?


----------



## jac a (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted for the whole collection after reading what it included, geez Julep why did you have to make this month soooo tempting!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 20, 2013)

Decisions... Decisions... I'm going back and forth between Bomshell &amp; Boho Glam... Both come with the new top coat &amp; base right?


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm due to get the Bombshell box. I wish I could get a better view of "Ginger". I'm unfamiliar with holographic nail polishes so I'm not exactly sure what to expect.


Same here!  I have no idea what "holographic" nail polish is and their swatch pick is too tiny to tell!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Jan 20, 2013)

Also, my add ons are showing this month's colors......


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i couldn't resist either!


Me either.

For one thing, by the time I switched from Boho to Classic with a Twist to get the colors I wanted, and then did an add on of that nail polish that's a treatment [not the top coat, the pink one], and then the orange polish &amp; the green I wanted, it was $40. I'd rather just spend the extra $10 and get the whole lot plus the box that I love.

I ended up pausing my Square Hue account this month to help make up for it at least.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Disagree still.
> 
> ...


 YES! I'm happy now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2013)

Hmm.  The more I think about it, the more I just want Rebel, and that's it.  This might have a *lot* to do with the fact that I just saw my Square Hue charge come through, so my mind is all caught up thinking about those mystery colors.  I'm currently leaning toward skipping and then ordering it as a stand-alone once it gets added to the general catalog.  Or even just skipping it entirely and going with my Zoya Trixie/Milani 3D Holographic top coat when I want a silver+holo punch.  I'm also tempted by Ginger, but I have a feeling it's close enough to butter LONDON All Hail The Queen for me to be able to skip Ginger since I have AHtQ, and beige/sand/neutral is not a color family I'm particularly wild about.

(And I find myself thinking of the Amy inspiration for the shade as a combination of Adams, Pond, and Madigan:  Redheads/strawberry blonds who look good in that general color group, not any specific Amy tied to a particular shade.)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

I want: AB+Rebel+Marion+Ginger...but I'm not sure yet!! Next month will be free for sure though


----------



## cari12 (Jan 20, 2013)

I picked boho glam for now, I haven't decided about add-ons yet. I don't need any of the colors and the only one I wanted (Jane) is in a set with other colors I'm meh about. We'll see though, I usually change my mind 38457 times ;-)

I can't believe the deal to upgrade to the full collection though! Definitely going to take advantage of that in future months if I love the whole set!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

I thought they would have the add ons as singles, not in groups, but it actually works better for me, that way I don't buy any XD lol except for the ones from this month XD


----------



## shadowboxer (Jan 20, 2013)

I am over the moon for Square Hue, but Julep got me this month.  I love all of the colors except Julianne and Sally, which are still okay.  I'm upgrading to the whole collection, now I'll have two white lacquer boxes full of Julep polishes that I have to hide from my husband




.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 20, 2013)

I am getting classic with a twist. I wish I could upgrade to the whole collection but my husband would kill me. We just don't have the space.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 20, 2013)

How much is it ladies to upgrade to the entire set??


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

it says +$35, so I'm guessing $55, not sure though.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How much is it ladies to upgrade to the entire set??


 An extra $35 I believe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you!!! It sounds like a great deal- it's soooooooo tempting!!!


----------



## Generalissima (Jan 20, 2013)

Went for bombshell and added the set with Jane in it. I wish I could add Jane by itself because I really want that color but oh well. I'm excited to see that and ginger in person


----------



## katlyne (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> (And I find myself thinking of the Amy inspiration for the shade as a combination of Adams, Pond, and Madigan:  Redheads/strawberry blonds who look good in that general color group, not any specific Amy tied to a particular shade.)


  Amy Pond as in Doctor Who?? I think you might be my new friend!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jan 20, 2013)

I have two accounts and (I usually almost always skip one) this time I'm getting bombshell on one account and it girl on the other. It really makes sense to have two accounts when they have months like this that include a bonus (like the freedom topcoat) which would normally go for $9.99 as an add on and even more regular priced. Not totally in love with the green color in bombshell but I need that sand colored holo


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

I thought the oxygen base coat would be $4.99, but it's $9.99 D: bummer


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the oxygen base coat would be $4.99, but it's $9.99 D: bummer


That's why I ended up going for the whole set...by the time I added that and the two other colors it was practically the price of the whole big set.

But I'm rethinking it.

Part of me might just skip and then use my $50 coupon I bought to get the colors I like. I dunno.

I just feel guilty spending $55 on nail polish.


----------



## classybroad (Jan 20, 2013)

How do I skip a month???? I went to the tab My Maven Subscription and it takes me to a blank page. That happened last month and I missed the window. Luckily I loved the colors that shipped.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's why I ended up going for the whole set...by the time I added that and the two other colors it was practically the price of the whole big set.
> ...


 haha ya I did that for december...how much was that $50 coupon?XD


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amy Pond as in Doctor Who?? I think you might be my new friend!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too, me too! Now I kinda want to go and paint my nails with either the Amy Pond purple or the Amy Pond red polishes I have. But I'm also torn with blue and silver sparklies because I had that inspiration after the frosty snow this morning. Ugh, decisions!

I'm a bit bummed that the add-on price for the base coat is $9.99, and I'm not sure why I was looking forward to it when my nails really don't need any strengthening (they grow long on their own just fine), I think I got caught up in the "new, shiny, must have" aspect of things. But... that means I stick with my usual It-Girl and get Ginger as an add-on since I'm curious about that color. Or.. just hang onto my points, more decisions! As much as I'm tempted by the full collection, I'll be good since I'm still waiting on my Zoya order.  I seriously need to not buy any polish for a while, but it's soooo hard not to.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Jan 20, 2013)

I ended up with CwaT (hehe that seems dirty somehow) and added Ginger, because I'm so damn curious about how it looks in real life.  Seems like it could be fun yet also appropriate for a corporate office setting (I love Marion but would only be able to use it on my toes during the workweek - not worth it).


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 20, 2013)

Does the pink base coat come in every box this month except for he one with 3 polishes?? Or do I have to add it on?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's why I ended up going for the whole set...by the time I added that and the two other colors it was practically the price of the whole big set.
> ...


 I went for the whole set, but after my Sephora trip today, I ended up changing to skip. There's only so much one can do in a month, lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does the pink base coat come in every box this month except for he one with 3 polishes?? Or do I have to add it on?


 it comes with all, but IG(the one w 3 polishes)


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 20, 2013)

> it comes with all, but IG(the one w 3 polishes)


 Thanks Gabi!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome ^^


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amy Pond as in Doctor Who?? I think you might be my new friend!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too, me too! Now I kinda want to go and paint my nails with either the Amy Pond purple or the Amy Pond red polishes I have. But I'm also torn with blue and silver sparklies because I had that inspiration after the frosty snow this morning. Ugh, decisions!


 Of *course* it's that Amy Pond!  Although given her nail polish collection is about as varying as mine (and SO JEALOUS that she has the TARDIS to house her collection), I have a hard time looking at one color and thinking it's an Amy Pond color except for certain shades of muddy purple (Zoya Petra/essie smokin' hot!) and Silly Putty-ish (essie lady like) colors.  No clue why.

[As a side note, I know the guy who did this, this and this (plus a whole lot more that isn't even on that site), and I always want to demand that he do reprints of the sold out stuff JUST FOR ME and/or put them out as t-shirts, but then I get distracted by ordering food because I only seem to see him when we do Pub Quiz (he's the housemate of two of my PQ teammates, and when we need to beef up our team's knowledge base in a certain specific pop culture area like _Star Trek_ or _Mad Men_, he's dragged along for his sector of geeky knowledge), and it's always dinner time when I get there, and then we get all distracted, like, doing what we went there for once our food orders get placed.  Silly nerds.]

(And as a further side note, I still haven't been able to watch "The Angels Take Manhattan" or the Christmas special because I KNOW that the former is the end of certain characters, and THIS DOES NOT WORK FOR ME!)

Ahem.  Julep.  Right.  I'm glad to see that they have a few holographic colors, but they're just not really doing it for me.  I'll just wait until it's available as a stand-alone color, although maybe not since I have, um, more than a few silvers already.  Also, the search function on the site:  DOES NOT WORK.  Enter anything in the search box, and it pulls up *everything in the catalog*.  *So* annoying when I just want to get to one specific color.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  haha. I LOVE that artwork. my favorite is The Doctor followed by Amy, and then Rory. but oh my gosh! you need to watch it!!! its soo good. its helpful to understand how the Doctor is in the new episodes!!!!

Julep- oh, my, freaking, goodness. I was just thinking that about the search today! I wanted to know if Brooke came in any sets because the color itself is sold out and its just sooo pretty I want it. I actually have ZERO silvers! so I went ahead and got it girl because I'm OBSESSED with blue polishes and I LOVE when polishes have different colored  glitter than is the base!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahem.  Julep.  Right.  I'm glad to see that they have a few holographic colors, but they're just not really doing it for me.  I'll just wait until it's available as a stand-alone color, although maybe not since I have, um, more than a few silvers already.  Also, the search function on the site:  DOES NOT WORK. * Enter anything in the search box, and it pulls up *everything in the catalog*.  *So* annoying when I just want to get to one specific color.*


 I liked what they had before, like all the colors in an image and you would click on certain part and it would give you those shades! That was awesome!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Went for bombshell and added the set with Jane in it. I wish I could add Jane by itself because I really want that color but oh well. I'm excited to see that and ginger in person





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought they would have the add ons as singles, not in groups, but it actually works better for me, that way I don't buy any XD lol except for the ones from this month XD


 They do have all February colors available as singles, they also have Jane, but it looks like copper not really rose gold from the swatch...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

yes, they do, I meant the other ones that are not from this month.They have the ones for this month as singles which means I want to get them. The others not so much cuz I only wanted one and not the whole set they are selling.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm not seeing the upgrade to the full set as an option.  Am I missing it or did it sell out already?

Edit:  Never mind, I see that it's under the "Select a New Style" link.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

it doesn't display when you click on try a new style? It's the first option for me O.O


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone else notice the news blurb at the bottom of the Maven email that they're now going to put the year, sequence (so the first color of the year is 1, the second is 2, etc.), and style profile (Boho Glam, It Girl, etc.) on their LE bottles now?  It reminds me of, well, Square Hue.  Except SH does the month and year, and they don't have style profiles.  Julep's plan seems overly complicated.  How are you supposed to know which ones are LE if these get added to the catalog after they get added to the general catalog after the Maven boxes go out?  What happens when they repeat a color in a later box?

ETA:  I wish there was a freeform "other" box for why we're skipping.  Smoky creams aren't my thing, but the *real* issue is that holos *are* my thing -- but not *those* holos.  They're just a little too...  conventional?  Expected?  Boring?  I don't know the right word.  They're just kind of blah overall to me.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it doesn't display when you click on try a new style? It's the first option for me O.O


It does, I just hadn't gotten that far.  I was thinking it showed up in the "Add On" section.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

yay! now you are tempted to you buy it! XD


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've seen him at a couple of local comic-cons and he was genuinely surprised when I recognized the DS9 piece he had there. I have the Eleventh Doctor one and love it!

As to an Amy Pond red - Butter's Old Blighty looks like it's pretty close to the brick red I've seen on DW, and for me Butter's Scoundrel looks close to the smoky lilac. I haven't quite figured dupes for the rest though.

You definitely need to watch Angels and the Christmas special. I was sad to see the outcome in the former, but I'm liking the latter, she reminds me of Doctor!Donna.

But I digress... back to Julep, I'm a huge sucker for holos, and I'm genuinely curious about the teal and magenta holos. I ended up passing on Ginger as an add-on since I couldn't quite find a swatch I liked of it. I think it's great that they're showing swatches on hands other than light-skinned hands, but I don't like that this month they only showed the swatches on darker skin tones, and that may be making it harder for me to "see" what the swatch would look like on a similar skin tone to mine.

Edited to add... I just noticed the varied skin tone pics posted here, but when I went back through on the link in the email, it only shows the darker skin tone on the website, but if you click on the link through FB (argh!!!!!), you get both sets of swatches. Weird way of doing it. *shrugs*


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes, they do, I meant the other ones that are not from this month.They have the ones for this month as singles which means I want to get them. The others not so much cuz I only wanted one and not the whole set they are selling.


 If you are talking about Jane or Oscar, they are available as singles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jan 21, 2013)

> If you are talking about Jane or Oscar, they are available as singles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am so glad they added these! (They weren't available as singles yesterday afternoon).


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 21, 2013)

This might be a super "duh" question, but I'm new to Julep so still learning. Each month when they put out the polishes for each profile, is it the first time these polishes have been introduced to customers? Or do they ever take old polish colors and include them in a profile option for a month? I was trying to find swatches on Google to decide which box to pick, but nothing came up so it led me to believe these are all new polishes each month.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This might be a super "duh" question, but I'm new to Julep so still learning. Each month when they put out the polishes for each profile, is it the first time these polishes have been introduced to customers? Or do they ever take old polish colors and include them in a profile option for a month? I was trying to find swatches on Google to decide which box to pick, but nothing came up so it led me to believe these are all new polishes each month.


 If I make no mistake, all of these are new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are talking about Jane or Oscar, they are available as singles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wanted Morgan and Ellie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittaniS (Jan 21, 2013)

I sort of wish they would come out with different colored boxes for the whole collection.  I would really like to see black or red!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I make no mistake, all of these are new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is it like that every month - all of the polishes in the boxes are new?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it like that every month - all of the polishes in the boxes are new?


Yes, I believe so.  That is supposed to be part of the appeal of the Maven program, as we got the polishes before they are released to the general public.  Although that was not the case with the suede finish polishes, as they were available at Sephora before we received them (I seem to remember reading that here).  I've only been subscribed for a few months though, so someone else may have better info.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 22, 2013)

> Yes, I believe so.Â  That is supposed to be part of the appeal of the Maven program, as we got the polishes before they are released to the general public.Â  Although that was not the case with the suede finish polishes, as they were available at Sephora before we received them (I seem to remember reading that here).Â  I've only been subscribed for a few months though, so someone else may have better info.


 It's the draw, but they have had repeats before. Several of them, in fact. I specifically recall Sienna and Leighton in multiple months.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not that impressed with the colors but I really want to try their base and top coat so I opted for the Bombshell box.

Does anyone know if you can pay for the box partially with Jules?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not that impressed with the colors but I really want to try their base and top coat so I opted for the Bombshell box.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can pay for the box partially with Jules?


 Can I use my Jules even if I donâ€™t have enough for the full item?

You can only use your Jules if you have enough to purchase the entire item.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I use my Jules even if I donâ€™t have enough for the full item?
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome ^^


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Jan 22, 2013)

I decided to get the upgrade my goal this year is to get every new polish julep puts out for 2013. Even if it's a color I don't like. This way I can try new colors that I normally wouldn't buy and expand my collection. Plus that box!!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up with CwaT (hehe that seems dirty somehow) and added Ginger, because I'm so damn curious about how it looks in real life.  Seems like it could be fun yet also appropriate for a corporate office setting (I love Marion but would only be able to use it on my toes during the workweek - not worth it).


We are order twins. Julep really knew me when they did Classic with a Twist, this month. I guess their profiling me was accurate. I could not resist Ginger, as I love sparkly fleshy colors that are sort of nude-ish but also sparkly.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 23, 2013)

> We are order twins. Julep really knew me when they did Classic with a Twist, this month. I guess their profiling me was accurate. I could not resist Ginger, as I love sparkly fleshy colors that are sort of nude-ish but also sparkly.


 I agree. I decided to try bombshell this month to get Ginger and the base coat instead of my regular it girl box. I also added Jane, Oscar, and Rebel because I couldn't help it. At least I was able to use Jules to get one of the add-ons for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Jan 23, 2013)

What exactly is a "holographic" color? Is it like a metallic?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What exactly is a "holographic" color? Is it like a metallic?


 If you've ever had Pokemon cards (ahaha) they literally look holographic, like the foil:

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/12/urban-outfitters-green-pink-holo.html

http://www.scrangie.com/2011/09/glitter-gal-3d-holographic-nail-polish.html

http://www.scrangie.com/2012/05/layla-hologram-effect-nail-polish.html

I'm not sure how huge the effect Rebel and Ginger will have since they're more subdued colours to begin with.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you've ever had Pokemon cards (ahaha) they literally look holographic, like the foil:
> 
> ...


 OK - Really excited now! Thanks! I agree- not sure how those colors will be, but I'm sure they will still be pretty even if they are subdued. Thanks!!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2013)

I wasnt sure whether to get my regular it girl box or to get the full upgrade, but the hubby said to go for the full upgrade. Im so happy this is my first time getting an upgrade!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't see them looking like a holo in the swatches though, that has me on the fence :S


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see them looking like a holo in the swatches though, that has me on the fence :S


 Julep's swatches are rubbish. They're too small and half the time they don't look like what they do in person either.

I am wondering what's in the secret store this month though... hm...


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep's swatches are rubbish. They're too small and half the time they don't look like what they do in person either.
> 
> I am wondering what's in the secret store this month though... hm...


 What's the secret store?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the secret store?


 It started in October, and is a special offered to mavens who get the box that month. Usually there are (even more) discounted polishes and products, polish sets, and sometimes accessories.

Some past ones:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130670/lightbox/post/1973008/id/168998

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129703/lightbox/post/1960224/id/165428


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep's swatches are rubbish. They're too small and half the time they don't look like what they do in person either.
> 
> I am wondering what's in the secret store this month though... hm...


 They are...It's not even hard to take a decent swatch picture -.-'


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It started in October, and is a special offered to mavens who get the box that month. Usually there are (even more) discounted polishes and products, polish sets, and sometimes accessories.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks to a girl on the Julep fb wall I found better swatches of the holos ^^


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks to a girl on the Julep fb wall I found better swatches of the holos ^^


 Those just look shimmery to me, not very holographic. But still very pretty.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those just look shimmery to me, not very holographic. But still very pretty.


 ya, still not the best swatches, something like this NEEDS direct sun light


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasnt sure whether to get my regular it girl box or to get the full upgrade, but the hubby said to go for the full upgrade. Im so happy this is my first time getting an upgrade!


 Um, best husband EVER. Does he have a brother?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe I told the bf I was only getting the regular AB box...and maybe I added Rebel, Georgia and Marion...maybe just maybe O.O Oh well, we'll see what's in there when the box gets here XD


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 25, 2013)

It was really really hard, but I ended up removing my Wardrobe upgrade and just getting the It Girl profile with a bottle of Jane.

$20 is a lot more reasonable than $55, even if it is a super great deal for that much stuff.

I really really want the wardrobe, but I don't NEED all the polishes. I have over 75 Julep polishes already!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um, best husband EVER. Does he have a brother?


 LOL he is, he has 3 brothers but they're all married.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 25, 2013)

I was changing my selections up until the last minute! I ended up with Boho Glam (I'm usually CWAT) and Marion as an add on. I kept putting Jane in and taking it out, I have so many glitters after December I couldn't justify another one right now but I may snag it if it's in the Feb. secret store.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 25, 2013)

I resisted the full upgrade and went with my regular Boho Glam box.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jan 25, 2013)

I still have a polish from my last box to use before my supply gets replenished. I need to hurry! Am I the only one who feels like julep polishes dry quicker than other brands?


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 25, 2013)

I just skipped this month's box...i look forward to seeing what everyone got, it may change my ambivalent attitude lol

I think the add on colors would have made me love Feb but for the most part the colors were pretty but not blow me away pretty. I'm holding out for an awards season mystery box or a Valentine's box since I initially expected that to be the theme (girliness overload!)


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still have a polish from my last box to use before my supply gets replenished. I need to hurry! Am I the only one who feels like julep polishes dry quicker than other brands?


They totally do. That's how they actually hooked me after the one cent trial box. Now when I use my old OPI's I pout about how long they take to dry. It's such a hassle.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jan 25, 2013)

> They totally do. That's how they actually hooked me after the one cent trial box. *Now when I use my old OPI's I pout about how long they take to dry. It's such a hassle.*


 lol Hmmm I wonder what their secret is...perhaps their "4-free" formula has something to do with it?


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Jan 27, 2013)

Does anyone know when the secret store should open??


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know when the secret store should open??


Not sure. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought the secret store opened around the 1st of the month? Or maybe shortly after the boxes ship out?


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, I have my tracking number, but when I put it in it says....

Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 12:39 pm on September 14, 2012 in MAUMELLE, AR 72113. Additional information for this item is stored in files offline.
You may request that the additional information be retrieved from the archives, and that we send you an e-mail when this retrieval is complete. Requests to retrieve additional information are generally processed momentarily. 

Ummm....but I'm definitely not in Arkansas and I think we're a little past September 2012.  

I've never had that happen to me before.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 28, 2013)

Got my shipping email today too. 9400 starting number so no golden box this month. Excited to get my stuff though!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I have my tracking number, but when I put it in it says....
> 
> ...


 USPS and UPS recycles tracking #s. Your label was created using a recycled # so it'll take a day or two for it to actually update once it's in the hands of the UPS or USPS.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> USPS and UPS recycles tracking #s. Your label was created using a recycled # so it'll take a day or two for it to actually update once it's in the hands of the UPS or USPS.


 Awesome...did not know that!  Thanks for the info.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

no tracking for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

Update! Just got my tracking 9400... no golden box 




 I don't think I'll ever get one


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Update! Just got my tracking 9400... no golden box
> 
> 
> ...


 How can you tell if it's a golden box using the tracking number?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

I've heard that  if your traking is 9405, that it could be a golden box...not an exact science though XD


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Got my tracking info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erio (Jan 28, 2013)

Got my tracking number! â˜º


----------



## katlyne (Jan 28, 2013)

got my tracking! apparently, its september 29, 2012 and I'm in Plano, Texas :/ lololol


----------



## NoalaniAuroras (Jan 28, 2013)

In my world, it seems to be October 1, and I'm in Berwick, PA. And my box has already been delivered. &gt;.&gt;


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 28, 2013)

In an alternate universe, all of our nails are already painted with pretty, new polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 28, 2013)

yep, mine was delivered September 29th to providence RI! whoooppp


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 28, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jan 29, 2013)

> In an alternate universe, all of our nails are already painted with pretty, new polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 29, 2013)

Another newbie question: I've received two different tracking codes for my February box - one today and one yesterday. Do they ship add-ons separately because I got the It Girl box and added on Jane. Is this why I got two codes?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, I think they do ship add ons separately.. Hence the 2 tracking codes


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm still waiting for tracking- praying to julep gods for the "golden box". It would make me soooooo happy


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm still waiting for tracking- praying to julep gods for the "golden box". It would make me soooooo happy


 Another newbie...what's a "golden box"?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm still waiting for tracking- praying to julep gods for the "golden box". It would make me soooooo happy


 Praying to the julep gods too! GL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another newbie...what's a "golden box"?


 it's basically the wardrobe for the month if I make no mistake(like the whole collection) ^^


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Praying to the julep gods too! GL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> it's basically the wardrobe for the month if I make no mistake(like the whole collection) ^^


 Oooh, how fun! I think on the "off" Yuzen months maybe I will order Julep. I'm already used to spending the money, lol. I actually just tried the polish I got in the penny box today. I really like how fast it dried and the color is pretty! The color is Jodie.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, how fun! I think on the "off" Yuzen months maybe I will order Julep. I'm already used to spending the money, lol. I actually just tried the polish I got in the penny box today. I really like how fast it dried and the color is pretty! The color is Jodie.


 I love their polishes they are really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And most of the time all the colors are pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 29, 2013)

They still have the Julep $50 giftcode for $20 on Bloomspot if anyone is interested.

They sent me a bunch of codes for $5 off, I guess since I have different cities subbed, they sent me a code with each cities deals.

I don't know if it's against the TOS to post them here? I do not get anything from the codes, they're just coupon codes that they emailed out.

But they're only good today.

4VARGB67

RN1OYTL7

QL1OW7CS

NAXMUDL0

If you use them please post so that others know they are taken! I'm tempted to buy another gift certif because it's $50 for $15 which is nice for the secret store and stuff. If I can hang onto them that long! lol.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 29, 2013)

I got the same email &amp; I've been fighting the urge to buy another for for $15- what an awesome deal!!! I'be seen talk on the thread about the secret store- what is it??


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the same email &amp; I've been fighting the urge to buy another for for $15- what an awesome deal!!!
> 
> I'be seen talk on the thread about the secret store- what is it??


I ended up caving and getting another one! lol. But $35 for $100 of stuff is really good, especially coupled up with the sales.

The secret store is for people who bought a Maven box. I forget what day they release it. But the link only works for accounts that purchased the Maven box, and you get random items at a special price. Everyone gets the same items on sale, but the selection that they put into the store changes.

I don't know if they're having one this month or not, hopefully so.


----------



## teenie86 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing those codes and letting us know about that deal CaliMel!  I just used the NAXMUDL0 coupon code.  Super excited to use it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 29, 2013)

Me too... I have no will power at all... I had a Bloomspot dollar so it came to $14- I luv julep polishes, how could I pass it up.... I look at it like I get to create my own maven box one month $ pick out my colors- yay!!!


----------



## Rachael1 (Jan 29, 2013)

> They still have the Julep $50 giftcode for $20 on Bloomspot if anyone is interested. They sent me a bunch of codes for $5 off, I guess since I have different cities subbed, they sent me a code with each cities deals. I don't know if it's against the TOS to post them here? I do not get anything from the codes, they're just coupon codes that they emailed out. But they're only good today. 4VARGB67 RN1OYTL7 QL1OW7CS NAXMUDL0 If you use them please post so that others know they are taken! I'm tempted to buy another gift certif because it's $50 for $15 which is nice for the secret store and stuff. If I can hang onto them that long! lol.


 Thank you!!! I just used "QL1OW7CS"...so much for talking myself out of buying one from bloomspot! Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They still have the Julep $50 giftcode for $20 on Bloomspot if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


 How do I find it? I go to Bloomspot and it tells me it's a past deal?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do I find it? I go to Bloomspot and it tells me it's a past deal?


 Never mind...I found it. I never did see a place to put a promo code so I ended up paying $20. Still a good deal!


----------



## StacyLynn624 (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought it was only one voucher per person.  I have enough bloomspot dollars for another one.  Can you have two?


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> I just used "QL1OW7CS"...so much for talking myself out of buying one from bloomspot! Oh well


You're welcome!

$15 is a really good deal at least! =]

I'm hoping they have a secret store with the white laquer boxes in them again. I need about 4 more! lol.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 29, 2013)

I *think* they reuse tracking numbers so if yours hasn't been scanned in, it may show the last time that same number was used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had it happen with other things before.


----------



## erio (Jan 29, 2013)

Idk where to put the promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 29, 2013)

When your checking out- there's a spot in the middle of the page- above the credit card info area.  U type it in &amp; apply it &amp; it will show u an order total of $15


----------



## erio (Jan 29, 2013)

Jk found it used promor code : NAXMUDL0 So how do i use the coupon? Lol im new to all of this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chatwithcat (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you CaliMel! 

I caved and decided to get the deal. Telling myself I will stop spending after this!

I used the last code starting with NAX a little while go.

Sorry user erio my browser crashed so I couldn't post earlier that I had used it... hopefully the other codes aren't used by someone else yet, so you can use those!


----------



## liziam (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there a link for the bloomspot julep deal? Thanks!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is the coupon applicable to the secret store? 'Cause I might go for it then.

Someone try it on the secret store when it comes out!! I might grab a coupon code then if it works and the offer is still available then.


----------



## erio (Jan 30, 2013)

CHATWITHCAT: i used the code already and it showed as being a good code. It processed and everything in my account already. I even tried using the code on julep and it worked maybe they arent one time use :/


----------



## chatwithcat (Jan 30, 2013)

Erio: that's awesome then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi -- I'm hoping some of you long-time Julep Mavens can help a newbie.

This is my first "regular" Maven month.  I got the CwaT intro box earlier this month ... and have ordered a few other "goodies" in the meantime.  I'm loving the colors and my cuticles haven't looked so good in I don't know how long.  So I'm really looking forward to the new box, the new treatment and my add-ons (I got the CwaT box, plus Rebel, Ginger and Joan for add-ons).  I ordered in plenty of time and got an email confirmation of my order, so that's all good.

But it's now the third day since the "official" shipping date and I still haven't received a shipping notice or tracking ID -- not even a recycled one (I checked my spam folder as well as regular email).  My account on the Julep website shows the order as "pending."  I paid with a credit card and the charge went through on my card last Sunday, but under the "payment" it says "Deferred CIM Maven Payment." I've read that this is what it usually says when Jules are used, but after just the intro box, I didn't have enough Jules to pay for the order.  The full amount was charged to my credit card.

I've sent an email to Customer Service, but haven't heard anything from them.  Is it unusual for it to take several days for all of the orders to be shipped? Just wanting to make sure I set my expectations for shipping in line with reality, not just the enthusiastic marketing on the website.

Thanks!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi -- I'm hoping some of you long-time Julep Mavens can help a newbie.
> 
> ...


 It's not unusual, especially since they have mass volumes of shipments to handle and I think only a limited number of people package and handle them (I read this as a comment by a Julep employee on a blog once). I'd say average response time for a CS email is probably 2-3 business days, and even if you call, there's not 100% guarantee they'll be there.

I wouldn't panic until it's been more than a week. Looking at my emails, I didn't get my November box shipment email 11/2, even though the payment period closed on 10/27.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm bored at work, so I was scrolling through Julep's FB page.  A lady had a link to her blog posted up there...so I went...and found out Julep sent her a pair of Louboutins.  Now, that's an awesome thank you gift!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm bored at work, so I was scrolling through Julep's FB page.  A lady had a link to her blog posted up there...so I went...and found out Julep sent her a pair of Louboutins.  Now, that's an awesome thank you gift!


 WHAT? O.O wow...lucky witch...I mean girl! haha XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi -- I'm hoping some of you long-time Julep Mavens can help a newbie.
> 
> ...


 Mine says Deferred...blah...and I think that's cuz you got add ons, cuz  I did and I have that. Also my December and November orders still say pending and I've had my stuff for the longest time,I think it's just a bug on their site. Don't worry you will get your stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

my nail polish is in Kent, WA! but......I'm in McDonough, GA...I'm pretty sure thats pretty much the furthest it could ever be from me. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2013)

> my nail polish is in Kent, WA! but......I'm in McDonough, GA...I'm pretty sure thats pretty much the furthest it could ever be from me. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Kent is a suburb of Seattle, aka where these are shipped from. It's on the move!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

Kent, WA is one of the hubs for the USPS.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just saying how shipping finally updated!


----------



## jennm149 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Gabi and Kyuu for the encouragement.  I love Julep's products, but it does seem that their systems weren't designed for the volume they are getting.  I did get an email from Customer Service that my CwaT box was actually shipped a couple of days ago ... just didn't get the shipping email.  So, yay, maybe I will have new nail polish to play with this weekend!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Gabi and Kyuu for the encouragement.  I love Julep's products, but it does seem that their systems weren't designed for the volume they are getting.  I did get an email from Customer Service that my CwaT box was actually shipped a couple of days ago ... just didn't get the shipping email.  So, yay, maybe I will have new nail polish to play with this weekend!


 See? It's all good girl


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't got my shipping notice either... Julep is awesome and I'm not concerned.... Good things come for those who wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jan 30, 2013)

Got my box! Comes with chocolate and a mini eyelash curler. I took a quick pic in the car.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

Got my box today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey are add ons supposed to come in the box with the regular stuff? My box came today, but the Ginger wasn't in it.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHAT? O.O wow...lucky witch...I mean girl! haha XD


LMAO!  That lucky witch was ME!!!  YAY!!!  Here is the photo of my new shoes....


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 30, 2013)

T



> LMAO!Â  That lucky witch was ME!!!Â  YAY!!!Â  Here is the photo of my new shoes....
> 
> [/quoteI don't wear heals, but if julep sent me those bad boys...I'd wear the heck outta them! Congrats


----------



## ngardner8503 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you!  I am super excited!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMAO!  That lucky witch was ME!!!  YAY!!!  Here is the photo of my new shoes....


 You do know I was kidding right? O.O but you are really lucky though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ngardner8503 (Jan 30, 2013)

Of course I know you were kidding!  I thought it was funny ;o)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course I know you were kidding!  I thought it was funny ;o)


 haha good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I call my bff B.I.T.C.H cuz of this song. The only person I might call a witch and mean is my bf's mom...cuz sometimes she can be quite a witch...and not the good kind


----------



## ngardner8503 (Jan 30, 2013)

haha, don't worry I didn't take it negatively at all!  I just thought it was funny to pop in like that!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMAO!  That lucky witch was ME!!!  YAY!!!  Here is the photo of my new shoes....


What an awesome surprise! I didn't even know they were including a pair of shoes! Was it a total surprise or did they hint at special gifts?


----------



## ngardner8503 (Jan 30, 2013)

They did email me before hand and said they had a surprise for me and asked my shoe size but I never imagined the magnitude of the surprise....its really unbelievable!  I am the only one I know of so far getting anything of this sort.  I don't know why or how I got chosen but I am soooo thrilled and grateful for them!


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 30, 2013)

That's so awesome!! I love that they send out random prizes!
Last month I got the $500 gift card to Marriott, they're really super generous as a company!

Congratulations on your gorgeous shoes!!

I got my Feb box today and I love it! I wish I had gotten the whole collection, but that's okay. No word on the secret store yet?

Rebel is soooo pretty! I haven't ever used a Halo before, so I think it's really nice. Marion is pretty too. I really like the freedom top coat as well.

All in all another awesome box! =]

They really are my favorite sub box. Which is weird because I thought for sure some of the others would beat nail polish, but for whatever reason they consistently make me so happy with their products.


----------



## laurella (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month I got the $500 gift card to Marriott, they're really super generous as a company!


 Wow that is super generous and I am SO jealous!

My box arrived today and I ended up getting Bombshell which I am super happy with. I had originally planned on canceling after my intro box simply because I really don't need to feed my nail polish addiction more than I already do but when I saw that this month included a base and top coat and I am running low on both, I decided that it would be a good value. HOWEVER, when I received my box and tried everything I fell in love. I'm usually a 2-3 coater when it comes to nail polishes but both Ginger and Laura looked good with one coat and I was super impressed with both the base and top coat. And now I'm hearing about these random free gifts and I can definitely confirm that I will be continuing my subscription. My only regret is that I didn't just get the whole collection this month because I love all the colors!


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laurella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow that is super generous and I am SO jealous!
> ...


I know what you mean! I am kicking myself for not getting the whole collection too.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL well I'm excited about the  eyelash curler. ): I left my elf one back home when I moved, and I won't get to grab it until the middle of February. And my base and top coats. It's like Julep knew exactly what I needed and put it in a nice valentine's day box to me ^___^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL well I'm excited about the  eyelash curler. ): I left my elf one back home when I moved, and I won't get to grab it until the middle of February. And my base and top coats. It's like Julep knew exactly what I needed and put it in a nice valentine's day box to me ^___^


 That's awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm probably not getting my box till next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good news though, I have 2250 jules now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sakurak (Jan 30, 2013)

I am in filthy dirty LOVE with the Freedom topcoat. Went on like butter and stuck like resin. We'll see how well it stays and if I feel the same way in a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so awesome!! I love that they send out random prizes!
> 
> ...


 I see quite a few people pop in and out of the threads after getting their first maven box and saying they don't see what's "special" about Julep. I think what Julep, as a brand, lacks in initial impression (size/value, polish quality for some people, not being the ~most innovative company~ in terms of colours) it more than makes up for by its sales, building customer rapport, and its consistent release of new colours.

I don't think it's even an issue of being generous or not, it's just good customer relations and branding. Saying, oh I'd pay 1c for 2/3 polishes easily leads to oh, $5 for a polish from this brand isn't so bad considering drugstore polish prices, leads to well, I'd pay $11.20 for that colour because I love it. Awareness itself raises prestige. My roommate, who doesn't subscribe to Julep but sometimes shops at Sephora and also loves polish said to me the other day, "Oh, Julep is a good brand" (when I was putting on some suede because I needed to do something quickly). I would never pay $14 for Julep because I can get it for $5-7 on their site during sales, but there are probably thousands of people who have through Sephora.

I do think Julep has some issues, namely, a failure to communicate with their subscribers about issues they're having (e.g. lots of people reporting that the 2000 jules aren't being applied to their box for the month, but is applying to the addons -- and Julep not answering publicly until they fixed the problems 3 days later. Or delays/backorders in general), but ultimately I think they are fairly good at what they do and are very successful at it. I do wish they would offer a products box though because I'm a little bogged down by polish at this point.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMAO!  That lucky witch was ME!!!  YAY!!!  Here is the photo of my new shoes....


 Rolandos? beautiful shape, and still practical enough to get use out of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have a guy friend who owns probably a dozen pairs of loub sneakers, and is espescially fond of the Strass variety. He just got the last pair of Gold Strass in the US for his 20th birthday





I told myself that when I graduate and get a job I will get a pair every four months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just think they are so beautiful.


----------



## BrittaniS (Jan 31, 2013)

I got my box yesterday, I am usually CwaT but I opted for It Girl this time and I am really happy I did. Haven't got a chance to try Rebel yet but I am sooooo hoping it is gorgeous. Now if my add ons would get here and if the secret store would open my life would be complete!


----------



## mish65 (Jan 31, 2013)

I absolutely love this month's box ;-) Not sure if I will wear the green one, but the hologram one is awesome! ANd the extra goodies were such a sweet surprise.


----------



## lloronita (Jan 31, 2013)

There may be an occ. glitch, but in general the quick shipping is such a relief after the incredibly slow shipping/delays with many other subscription services.  That, in itself makes me love Julep.  This month's box was spectacular, with all of the extras and the beautiful colors.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 31, 2013)

I just got my It Girl box. I LOVE IT. and those chocolates were effing awesome. and I'm so glad they didn't have a huge laundry list of ingredients! nothing I can't pronounce. lol. I wonder what brand they were. I'm sooooooooooooo excited to wear Joan


----------



## cari12 (Jan 31, 2013)

Out for delivery! Yay for super fast shipping and new polishes today! I think I might be more excited about the chocolates right now though, they sound delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## robotpop (Jan 31, 2013)

There was a snafu charging my card this month, so my box won't ship until after they re-process my payment tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is the second time this has happened in the last few months.  I only have one card on my account, so not sure what happened, but their customer service is always super sweet to the point of creepy.  I just assume they are all super happy to work there though.

I'm just antsy because I went out of my comfort zone a bit this month.  I'm usually drawn to the colors in the February It Girl box, but decided to go with Bombshell because I don't have anything close to those colors.  I also added on Jane and Julianne for the same reason.  Can't wait to see if I like them as much in person.  Also I've been needing a new base and top coat, so couldn't skip this box.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out for delivery! Yay for super fast shipping and new polishes today! I think I might be more excited about the chocolates right now though, they sound delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine is out for delivery as well, which is surprising since as of yesterday it was supposedly in Kent, Washington.  I'm in Alabama, so that is some really fast shipping




  I no longer believe the tracking information, as I think they update at their convenience.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out for delivery! Yay for super fast shipping and new polishes today! I think I might be more excited about the chocolates right now though, they sound delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 they're sooooo good. I'm sad theyre gone. I want more...like a whole bag more


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2013)

For ladies who have had payment problems in the past, how long did it take you to get your box? I got a new card but I didn't realize it didn't actually let you edit it, it will just let you add a new one.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is out for delivery as well, which is surprising since as of yesterday it was supposedly in Kent, Washington.  I'm in Alabama, so that is some really fast shipping
> ...


 I'm up in Alaska, I typically get mine pretty fast once it leaves Kent since they send it by air which is awesome. I wish all the subs did that :-D


----------



## cari12 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they're sooooo good. I'm sad theyre gone. I want more...like a whole bag more


 Did we ever figure out the brand? I haven't even tried one yet but I'm thinking I may need to ask Julep. I'm from Seattle so I'm curious if it's a local place I can hit up when I'm down to visit again next month (or hint at my mom to send me up some for Valentine's Day!)


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 31, 2013)

I just got my box.  I have the oxygen nail treatment drying on my nails now, but I really, really, really can't wait to try Joan.  It reminds me of my favorite Julep polish, Petra.  I also ordered Rebel and Ginger and got Jane and Oscar (even though I don't recall ordering those as well).  I'm really not digging Sally, but it might be nice for spring.  *shrugs*


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yay..Just got my tracking. I went to track it &amp; it shows that it was delivered in New Jesey- I live in michigan, is this wierd??


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 31, 2013)

I just got Ginger in the mail and swatched it. God, it's the pretties nail polish color I've ever seen. From the bottle, it looked like a sand color with a silver shimmer, pretty but not wow. The swatch totally changed my mind. It does reflect different colors in the light, like an opal. A subtle but show stopping color. I think it's my HG nail polish. I wish I had also gotten the silvery holo and back ups of Ginger. Maybe they will let me buy more next month?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got Ginger in the mail and swatched it. God, it's the pretties nail polish color I've ever seen. From the bottle, it looked like a sand color with a silver shimmer, pretty but not wow. The swatch totally changed my mind. It does reflect different colors in the light, like an opal. A subtle but show stopping color. I think it's my HG nail polish. I wish I had also gotten the silvery holo and back ups of Ginger. Maybe they will let me buy more next month?


 omg!!! I'm super excited now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got Ginger and Rebel as add ons XD


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jan 31, 2013)

> Yay..Just got my tracking. I went to track it &amp; it shows that it was delivered in New Jesey- I live in michigan, is this wierd??


 It is probably a recycled USPS number. What is the date it said it was delivered? My tracking number was a recycled one so it showed as delivered to Florida back in September for a day or so (I live in Arizona). I did get my box within two days though. No worries


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh my.  I put on 2 coats of Joan and the Freedom Polymer Top Coat (the one I preordered a while back, not the one that came with this box) and, oh my goodness.  My 2 favorite nail polish color families are sheer light pinks and raspberry.  While Petra remains my favorite Julep color, Joan has definitely made it into the top 5 (along with Teresa and Emmanuelle that I got last month).  I'm not sure if I like Jane yet and though I haven't tried Rebel and Ginger yet, I kind of love Rebel (based on the swatches) and might be wearing Ginger to class next Tuesday.  I'm thinking of wearing Hayden sometime next week with Sally for an accent nail.  They seem to go together nicely.

Does anyone else find it difficult to keep the same nail polish color for more than a few days?  It may be because I have amassed such a large collection of Julep nail polishes, but I can never seem to keep the same nail polish on for a whole week or more.  I usually end up switching colors half way through the week and again on the weekends.


----------



## shadowboxer (Jan 31, 2013)

I got the wardrobe today and the first color that put on was Ingrid, the burnt orange creme.  I was meh about it when it was in the bottle. I don't know why I chose to try it first.  But, it is gorgeous on.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the wardrobe today and the first color that put on was Ingrid, the burnt orange creme.  I was meh about it when it was in the bottle. I don't know why I chose to try it first.  But, it is gorgeous on.


 I knew I should have added Ingrid!  I wonder how many UT fans/alumni bought it haha


----------



## laurella (Jan 31, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the wardrobe today and the first color that put on was Ingrid, the burnt orange creme.  I was meh about it when it was in the bottle. I don't know why I chose to try it first.  But, it is gorgeous on.





I got ingrid as an add on because I really don't have any other colors like it and I knew that I could either really love it or really hate it but from your picture made me really excited. I feel like I'm going to love it and now I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my.  I put on 2 coats of Joan and the Freedom Polymer Top Coat (the one I preordered a while back, not the one that came with this box) and, oh my goodness.  My 2 favorite nail polish color families are sheer light pinks and raspberry.  While Petra remains my favorite Julep color, Joan has definitely made it into the top 5 (along with Teresa and Emmanuelle that I got last month).  I'm not sure if I like Jane yet and though I haven't tried Rebel and Ginger yet, I kind of love Rebel (based on the swatches) and might be wearing Ginger to class next Tuesday.  I'm thinking of wearing Hayden sometime next week with Sally for an accent nail.  They seem to go together nicely.
> 
> *Does anyone else find it difficult to keep the same nail polish color for more than a few days?  It may be because I have amassed such a large collection of Julep nail polishes, but I can never seem to keep the same nail polish on for a whole week or more.  I usually end up switching colors half way through the week and again on the weekends*.


 Mhm!I do, I change the color 4 times a week tops XD this week I did it more, because I chipped them D:

Also I was just thinking if there was an Ingrid polish, because that's my grandmas name D: But mmm I don't know about that orange.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm with you Gabi- I really want to like it but there's nothing sexy about it! Unfortunately, I have it coming it my boho glam box- I'm so wishing i got the bombshell box.


----------



## erio (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything about the secret store??


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm with you Gabi- I really want to like it but there's nothing sexy about it! Unfortunately, I have it coming it my boho glam box- I'm so wishing i got the bombshell box.


 Ingrid is such a nice name too! I think it's like a super elegant name, you know? So it should have been more elegant and sexy, or at least that's what I was hoping for XD


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ingrid is such a nice name too! I think it's like a super elegant name, you know? So it should have been more elegant and sexy, or at least that's what I was hoping for XD


 I'm totally with you.. The name is super sexy... I want to luv it but I just don't ... I hope to feel different once I have it in hand... I'm a bombshell at heart even though I want to be boho glam ...LOL!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 31, 2013)

I keep hearing about the secret store.. Do we get an email from julep advising us when it's open??  Even though I'm sure ill know about it first from u ladies...aka my enablers... Luv u all :-*


----------



## shadowboxer (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ingrid is such a nice name too! I think it's like a super elegant name, you know? So it should have been more elegant and sexy, or at least that's what I was hoping for XD


 


> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm totally with you.. The name is super sexy... I want to luv it but I just don't ... I hope to feel different once I have it in hand... I'm a bombshell at heart even though I want to be boho glam ...LOL!


 When I see it on in person it does look elegant and sexy.  I think that's what surprised me so much about it.  Give it a chance; you might be pleasantly surprised



.


----------



## shadowboxer (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep hearing about the secret store.. Do we get an email from julep advising us when it's open??  Even though I'm sure ill know about it first from u ladies...aka my enablers... Luv u all :-*


Yes. They send out an email when it opens.  But, it's only open for about 72 hours. I think.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm usually NOT crazy about oranges, but I think I NEED this. asap.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I won't know cuz I don't think I will be getting it anytime soon XD but you have a point, colors look different irl than in pictures!


----------



## Jacks (Feb 1, 2013)

This is my first box and I love it! Just removed acrylics (ouch) so the Oxygen Nail Treatment couldn't have come at a more perfect time! It has the sheerest blush and gives my snaggy nails a hard, smooth surface. Boho Glam colors are both great additions to my polish shelf. Has anyone used the Freedom top coat over the Oxygen Treatment? A big "nails up" for this sub!


----------



## BrittaniS (Feb 1, 2013)

Secret store is open.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jacks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my first box and I love it! Just removed acrylics (ouch) so the Oxygen Nail Treatment couldn't have come at a more perfect time! It has the sheerest blush and gives my snaggy nails a hard, smooth surface. Boho Glam colors are both great additions to my polish shelf. Has anyone used the Freedom top coat over the Oxygen Treatment? A big "nails up" for this sub!


 I applied the Oxygen Nail Treatment yesterday afternoon, fully intending to take a week (or at least a few days) off nail polish.  Then I swatched Joan and just HAD to try it.  I applied the Freedom Polymer Top Coat over Joan, which I applied over the Oxygen Nail Treatment.  It does say on the box, though, that the Oxygen Nail Treatment should not be used with any nail polish, so I'm assuming that means top coats too.


----------



## Stephxo6612 (Feb 1, 2013)

The second I got my box I had to try Rebel. I love this color!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It does look good with your gold ring... So I'm now imagining it with gold accessories... Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 1, 2013)

How do I find the secret store on their site?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just figured it out


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 1, 2013)

Can someone verify of the bloomspot.com thing also works with the secret store?


----------



## laurella (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone verify of the bloomspot.com thing also works with the secret store?


 Yes! I used my Bloomspot code for the secret store and it worked. I only had to pay like $1.59 for my entire order!

But I also discovered that you can only use ONE Bloomspot code for the secret store. I had planned on doing two orders and using both but it kept saying my second code "was invalid" even when I used it on a regular order for merchandise outside of the secret store. I logged out of my account and added something to my cart and entered it again and it worked. BOO!

I hope that I am not prohibited from using it on my account ever because that would kind of suck. But if I'm just limited to one use for this secret store then that's fine. I guess I will save mine and see what happens next month.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 1, 2013)

I have not got my It Girl box yet but I did use my $50 code from Bloomspot to buy the 2012 Favorite things box from the secret store. I have been drooling over it for quite awhile now. Only cost me $40 in the long run.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I applied the Oxygen Nail Treatment yesterday afternoon, fully intending to take a week (or at least a few days) off nail polish.  Then I swatched Joan and just HAD to try it.  I applied the Freedom Polymer Top Coat over Joan, which I applied over the Oxygen Nail Treatment. * It does say on the box, though, that the Oxygen Nail Treatment should not be used with any nail polish, so I'm assuming that means top coats too.*


 It says that for best results, it's best not to. A few words make a big difference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It says that for best results, it's best not to. A few words make a big difference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oops.  Sorry!  I was still trying to wake up.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone verify of the bloomspot.com thing also works with the secret store?


It works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just paste your certificate code into the promo code box when you are checking out.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just paste your certificate code into the promo code box when you are checking out.



> Originally Posted by *laurella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! I used my Bloomspot code for the secret store and it worked. I only had to pay like $1.59 for my entire order!


 Awesome! I think I'll buy one then. I'm not too interested in this month's secret store stuff so maybe I'll wait for another month.. or another lol.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It says that for best results, it's best not to. A few words make a big difference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm undecided on the oxygen treatment coat as a base coat though. It dries so slowly it's basically not worth it. It's good because it looks like polish for when you need something to give your nails a rest but still want to wear something, but as an actual base coat, I feel like there're much better options


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops.  Sorry!  I was still trying to wake up.


 lmao I'm half asleep mode...where my sight is so blurry I have to put the glasses on lol XD it's ok, I just said it so no one gets like the wrong idea and doesn't use it as a base, you know what I mean?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm undecided on the oxygen treatment coat as a base coat though. It dries so slowly it's basically not worth it. It's good because it looks like polish for when you need something to give your nails a rest but still want to wear something, but as an actual base coat, I feel like there're much better options


 It does!  Though I never really use actual base coats as base coats, I use like strengthening treatments, because I'm trying to get my nails to grow(it's working btw so I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

And the "freedom" top coat has to be applied on dry polish -.-' I'm so spoiled by fast dry top coats that can be applied wet...(like my Seche Vite XD )


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does!  Though I never really use actual base coats as base coats, I use like strengthening treatments, because I'm trying to get my nails to grow(it's working btw so I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).
> 
> And the "freedom" top coat has to be applied on dry polish -.-' I'm so spoiled by fast dry top coats that can be applied wet...(like my Seche Vite XD )


 You can use Seche Vite on wet polish?  I think I will buy it this weekend (or maybe tonight, if it's at Target).  The last base coat I tried was Orly Bonder, but that turned my nails orange.


----------



## mish65 (Feb 1, 2013)

LOved the stuff in secret store - what a great splurge together with the Bloomspot code. Thanks again to the OP for that one!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can use Seche Vite on wet polish?  I think I will buy it this weekend (or maybe tonight, if it's at Target).  The last base coat I tried was Orly Bonder, but that turned my nails orange.


 Haha yeah you can, that's actually one of the "cool" things about it, but I don't think seche vite is the only one. I might be wrong though, because seche vite is the only one I use or Julep Fast Dry Top Coat which I have applied over wet polish and it worked too, but maybe I'm doing it wrong XD


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can use Seche Vite on wet polish?  I think I will buy it this weekend (or maybe tonight, if it's at Target).  The last base coat I tried was Orly Bonder, but that turned my nails orange.


 Wait, I'm confused. @[email protected] Seche vite is a top coat and only a top coat? Seche clear is a base coat and is really good about keeping your nails clear, but if you're interested in 3+ free base coats, I'd suggest Poshe and Essie [is essie 3-free?]. And Butter London and Julep for more expensive options.

Also, uh, can we clarify what is "wet" and "dry" polish? I almost always wait 2-5 minutes between applying the last coat of polish and the top coat, and while I wouldn't say the polish is "dry" to any extent, it's dry enough that applying a coat won't drag the polish. I don't see the point of having a quick-dry top coat if your nail polish needs to be completely hard-dry by the time you're done &gt;_&gt;


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait, I'm confused. @[email protected] Seche vite is a top coat and only a top coat? Seche clear is a base coat and is really good about keeping your nails clear, but if you're interested in 3+ free base coats, I'd suggest Poshe and Essie [is essie 3-free?]. And Butter London and Julep for more expensive options.
> ...


 Sometimes I apply it about a minute later, like the time it takes to paint all my names w.e that is. And w seche it works just well


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait, I'm confused. @[email protected] Seche vite is a top coat and only a top coat? Seche clear is a base coat and is really good about keeping your nails clear, but if you're interested in 3+ free base coats, I'd suggest Poshe and Essie [is essie 3-free?]. And Butter London and Julep for more expensive options.
> ...


 I've never tried Poshe.  I have a few Essie top coats and don't like any of them (unless you count Pure Pearlfection as a top coat).  I've been meaning to try Butter London for a while.  So far, the only Julep top coat I like is the Polymer Freedom top coat.

I usually wait at least 5 minutes between coats.  If it's not dry by then, too bad.  My patience has a limit.


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the wardrobe today and the first color that put on was Ingrid, the burnt orange creme.  I was meh about it when it was in the bottle. I don't know why I chose to try it first.  But, it is gorgeous on.


OOOH - That's what I got too!  It looked way more orange in Julep's swatches.  I am really excited!!  I got my add-ons yesterday and am wearing Claudette.  It is lighter and less red than I was expecting.  I love it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never tried Poshe.  I have a few Essie top coats and don't like any of them (unless you count Pure Pearlfection as a top coat).  I've been meaning to try Butter London for a while.  So far, the only Julep top coat I like is the Polymer Freedom top coat.


 Have you tried Essie good to go? The Essie "top coat" and rubbish they sell in drugstores is just that, rubbish, but good to go is an actual fast-dry top coat. Another reasonably priced drugstore one is Sally Hansen Instadri which a lot of people will swear by.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never tried Poshe.  I have a few Essie top coats and don't like any of them (unless you count Pure Pearlfection as a top coat).  I've been meaning to try Butter London for a while.  So far, the only Julep top coat I like is the Polymer Freedom top coat.
> 
> I usually wait at least 5 minutes between coats.  If it's not dry by then, too bad.  My patience has a limit.


OMG I love Pure Pearlification.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried Essie good to go? The Essie "top coat" and rubbish they sell in drugstores is just that, rubbish, but good to go is an actual fast-dry top coat. Another reasonably priced drugstore one is Sally Hansen Instadri which a lot of people will swear by.


 I'm not sure.  I don't think so.  I know I still have Essie No Chips Ahead in my nail polish collection.  I hate it, but I can't bring myself to throw it away for some reason.  Since I started my Julep subscription, I haven't really used my other nail polishes much.  The only non-Julep polish I still use regularly is Sally Hansen Nail Growth Miracle in Precious Pearl.


----------



## jac a (Feb 1, 2013)

i totally agree with you ladies, ingrid is absolutely stunning on. it was definitely a beautiful surprise!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG I love Pure Pearlification.


 Me too!  I love adding it to a French manicure... or, you know, anything.  I love sparkles.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't see anything in the Secret Store I must have, I bought a lot after Christmas though so I'm pretty stocked up on all the products I'd been eyeing! And I also might just have to wait and see if there's a mystery box soon too. I got my first one at NYE and I'm obsessed. So much fun!

I got Ingrid, Julianne &amp; Marion last night. I'm excited to try them all and the new top coat too!


----------



## PaulaG (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laurella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! I used my Bloomspot code for the secret store and it worked. I only had to pay like $1.59 for my entire order!
> ...


 I wonder if they track the Bloomspot orders since we could buy 1 for ourselves and 1 for a friend.  We may need to swap codes with one another to make it work.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 1, 2013)

Got my bombshell box yesterday - can I just say how IN LOVE I am with ginger?? Looks SO beautiful on!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

Bah. Â I couldn't even keep Joan on for 24 hours. Â I have a coat of Ginger drying on my nails right now.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't get into the secret store:-(  Oh well, that will keep me from spending money.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can use Seche Vite on wet polish?  I think I will buy it this weekend (or maybe tonight, if it's at Target).  The last base coat I tried was Orly Bonder, but that turned my nails orange.


Seche Vite works best on wet polish. I have found if you put it on dry polish, my polish chips like crazy!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2013)

> Seche Vite works best on wet polish. I have found if you put it on dry polish, my polish chips like crazy!


 I find more shrinkage when I use it on dry polish. This is a quick-cure product, so it kind of makes sense that it won't play well with dry polish.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just put Marion on my fingers and used the Freedom top coat for the first time! LOVE both of them. Marion is so so gorgeous, I'm glad I picked it as my add-on!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 1, 2013)

So everytime you purchase a box for the month you get 750 jules, which you can use the next month to add on an extra polish? Is this correct?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So everytime you purchase a box for the month you get 750 jules, which you can use the next month to add on an extra polish? Is this correct?


 I wish! You get 300  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and then you can use 750 to buy an add on


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish! You get 300  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and then you can use 750 to buy an add on


 Hmmm....this is what my account says. Perhaps it's because it was my first box after my penny box?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

I certainly didn't get 750 ever, we got 900 on November, but that was like a special promo





What I'm wondering though is where my add ons are -.-'


----------



## gemstone (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm....this is what my account says. Perhaps it's because it was my first box after my penny box?


 yup, it was because it was your first box of the subscription.  it might be a somewhat new thing.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I certainly didn't get 750 ever, we got 900 on November, but that was like a special promo
> 
> ...


 you don't get jules for add ons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> yup, it was because it was your first box of the subscription.  it might be a somewhat new thing.


 Well it was my second box. My first box I got 300 points for.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you don't get jules for add ons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Really? wow that's unfair -.-' I thought I would, since you get them for upgrading the  collection, that's kinda shitty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm weak...I got suckered in and resubbed to get my hands on Ginger and Rebel..I am in love!! Have only swatched them, as I can't make up my mind what I'm wanting to rock right now lol..I guess my no Julep stance lasted a week?? Lordy...help me lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm weak...I got suckered in and resubbed to get my hands on Ginger and Rebel..I am in love!! Have only swatched them, as I can't make up my mind what I'm wanting to rock right now lol..I guess my no Julep stance lasted a week?? Lordy...help me lol.


 lmao I can't say I didn't see that coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> XD jk! oh well, it was worth it though, right? They ARE gorgeous!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao I can't say I didn't see that coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> XD jk! oh well, it was worth it though, right? They ARE gorgeous!


 Yes, definitely happy here! I got Marion, Ginger, Rebel, Helen, Laura, the Oxygen coat and Freedom top coat. Only one I'm not excited about is Laura...looks a lot like my Zoya Dree..We need a dupe list for our polishes I think..with as many of us who seem to love polish and "collect" it, a comparable list would be pretty cool. I don't mind having 10 green shades, but I don't want three of them to be the same olive shade, ya know? Be it finding a polish for cheaper or just the same color/shade across several brands.. That'd probably help me when I'm out shopping too, so I don't end up with the exact shade across three brands lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, definitely happy here! I got Marion, Ginger, Rebel, Helen, Laura, the Oxygen coat and Freedom top coat. Only one I'm not excited about is Laura...looks a lot like my Zoya Dree..We need a dupe list for our polishes I think..with as many of us who seem to love polish and "collect" it, a comparable list would be pretty cool. I* don't mind having 10 green shades, but I don't want three of them to be the same olive shade, ya know? Be it finding a polish for cheaper or just the same color/shade across several brands.. That'd probably help me when I'm out shopping too, so I don't end up with the exact shade across three brands lol.*


 Yup, I do I bought a 2 wnw polishes together and they are almost the same! lol

I got: Marion, Ginger, Rebel, Joan and Sally. Wearing Sally atm, though I already swatched everything else and I actually love them all. I thought I wouldn't like Sally, but it is really cute, it's more like a soft pastel peach than a yellow.


----------



## erio (Feb 1, 2013)

This was my first month with julep and i got an email saying that if i purchased my first box this month i would get 750 jules and then i got extra jules for upgrading


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 1, 2013)

I got 750 Jules this month, for buying a box the first month after subscribing. My box and add-ons should come next week, but i'm already getting impatient for the pedicure stuff I ordered from the Secret Store. The nice thing about being new to Julep is you don't have to worry about dupes.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 1, 2013)

I completely forgot I was subscribed to Julep! 

So far I have skipped every single month but I totally forgot...anyways today my box showed up and actually love it!!

I got the Classic with a Twist box, which included Claudette &amp; Helen and I had no clue two other items were included the gel top coat &amp; the nail treatment plus an eyelash curler ... and best part chocolates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do they send extra items on top of the nailpolishes every month?


----------



## alpina0560 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just put Joan on and I think I'm in loveeee


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 2, 2013)

Gaghh. I bought two of those codes, but I had the same thing happen as the other person on here. I could make one purchase, but now it won't let me use the code.

Anyone want to swap codes and see if it lets us use them?

I have no idea what else to do unless I just log in with another account and then use a diff. email. But that wouldn't let me in the secret store.

I also had something weird happen. It would only let me buy one white laquer box with the code. if I had two in my cart, it would mess up and only subtract off the cost of the first one and whatever else was in my cart, so it would be $20 more expensive.

I ended up getting one box, and that set with the growth serum and then a bottle of Ivy.


----------



## kat46 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm loving the top coat!


----------



## emilyd (Feb 2, 2013)

This is off-topic, but since you were talking about Jules....

I skipped the Feb box because it didn't coincide with payday, but they offered the alternate box a few days after the Feb window closed. I bought that, and one of the curated holiday sets. No Jules. Shouldn't I be getting them for the alternate box?


----------



## nailpolishnerd7 (Feb 2, 2013)

The top coat is AWESOME. I don't think I'd wear it all the time as I like my top coats super glossy and in my opinion it's a bit duller than my others. That said, I'm on day three of Joan and so far no chips!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 2, 2013)

My box is finally out for delivery...yay!! I also have 2 Bloomspot codes- I used one already. I'm thinking that I'll use my 2nd code on my sisters account- she always skips her boxes but when a good month comes up ill pay for her maven membership that month and then use the code for the secret store. My guess is that we can only use 1 code per email address.


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 2, 2013)

I too, am in LOVE with the Freedom topcoat! I put a second coat on this am over my Zoya Storm and I love the thick glossy gel feel.  I also purchased a Bloomspot

certificate and was able to spend $20 in the Secret Store for $182 worth of items!  Woo hoo!  I defend my polish addiction to my husband that my two daughters use

it as well, and that one Julep box like February (with base and top coat,etc.) is cheaper than one professional mani or pedi.  Lovin' my Julep this month!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe you ladies can give me some clarification because I'm a little confused. Can we use the oxygen treatment for a base coat or is it just meant for a nail treatment? I thought I could use it as a base but after reading the thread I'm just confused at this point. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe you ladies can give me some clarification because I'm a little confused. Can we use the oxygen treatment for a base coat or is it just meant for a nail treatment? I thought I could use it as a base but after reading the thread I'm just confused at this point. Thanks for your help!!!


 The box says that you'll get better results worn alone, but you can wear it as a base coat, I have and had no problems, also from Julep's blog:

Quote: *User Reviews:*
â€œI used Oxygen as a base coat. My nails usually peel a lot, but the formula filled in all the imperfections and my colored polish went on just fine with no pulling. I would use it alone as a nice neutral too.â€ _-__Mary, Sneak Peek Maven_


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off-topic, but since you were talking about Jules....
> 
> I skipped the Feb box because it didn't coincide with payday, but they offered the alternate box a few days after the Feb window closed. I bought that, and one of the curated holiday sets. No Jules. Shouldn't I be getting them for the alternate box?


I don't think so. It wasn't a Julep Maven box, it was just a special set for people who skipped.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 2, 2013)

> The box says that you'll get better results worn alone, but you can wear it as a base coat, I have and had no problems, also from Julep's blog:


 Thanks Gabi . I've been stalking my mailbox all day- usually my mail lady is here by now- I just painted my nails last night but I know once I open my box I'm going to be sooooo tempted to try my new beauties!! Again, thank you for the base coat clarification  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I did the same thing, as soon as I got my box I HAD TO paint my nails! So far I've tried Sally and Rebel. Rebel is just so gorgeous!!


----------



## libedon (Feb 2, 2013)

I just used the top coat on nail art and on a single color. It's great for a single color - nice and glossy, dries super fast (2 minutes) when cured under a light (incandescent or flourescent) , very forgiving on unevenly painted nails and helps smooth out color.

The issue I have is with it over a design. I did a simple dot design and let it dry for 5 minutes before putting the top coat on. I'm pretty generous with my top coat and don't let the brush touch the design, but it still smeared the nail art and made the dots spread out a lot. I have friends that have let designs dry for 10 and 25 minutes and still saw the same issue. Anyone else?


----------



## libedon (Feb 2, 2013)

OH! And they just posted on Instagram, 60% off seasonal colors online for Groundhog day. julep.com/shop/groundhog-day.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does!  Though I never really use actual base coats as base coats, I use like strengthening treatments, because I'm trying to get my nails to grow(it's working btw so I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).
> 
> And the "freedom" top coat has to *be applied on dry polish -.-' *I'm so spoiled by fast dry top coats that can be applied wet...(like my Seche Vite XD )


 thattt is probably why it didn't work out for me....what the heck is the point of calling it "freedom" if you have to wait for your nails to be dry anyway??? ohh well. I painted my nails in between one of my classes yesterday(i was goin to see the bf, I had to have cute nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !!) and I used Joan and then I brought along the freedom because it fit in my purse better than my seche vite did...and an hour of sitting in class later, they still weren't dy and this morning they were chipped....guess I get to try out Marion now! lol, i'm obsessed with blue nailpolish. I'm saving Rebel for valentine's day so I can use it under my Nicole by O.P.I "have a heart" its soo cute, its got heart shaped things in a clear base with sporadic glitter. soooo exited!


----------



## fanchette (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm saving Rebel for valentine's day so I can use it under my Nicole by O.P.I "have a heart" its soo cute, its got heart shaped things in a clear base with sporadic glitter. soooo exited!


 I'm saving Rebel for Valentines as well! I thought it would be cute to do a Joan heart accent nail (or full set of hearts, I haven't decided yet!)  over the Rebel. Great minds think alike!


----------



## Musegirl (Feb 2, 2013)

I bought a Feb Maven box (Ginger and Laura) and I didn't get any Jules for it, or for the stuff I bought from the secret store.  Does it usually take a while for Jules to show up or should I call them?  I am soooo close to a free box!


----------



## Rachael1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone know...If I buy an extra feb box now with it come with the freedom top coat?


----------



## wldflowur13 (Feb 2, 2013)

By any chance, does anyone have any extra $5 off codes for Bloomspot? I was thinking of buying the $20 for $50 deal


----------



## wadedl (Feb 2, 2013)

I put the freedom top coat on about 5-10 minutes after painting my nails and while I did get a slight ding in one nail and one started lifting up last night. They are doing really well despite that. The one that started lifting up on the edge stuck back down and the little ding did not get worst. That is more than I can say for the times I got Shellac. I always end up cutting the Shellac somehow and it peels off of my nails within 12 hours of it getting scratched. I have never lasted more than 2 days with the Shellac on all 10 nails.


----------



## chatwithcat (Feb 2, 2013)

Eek I was wondering why my box was taking so long to get here, and then I checked my tracking info again and they totally delivered my box to the wrong place! They sent it to TN, and I'm out here in CA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not because of an old tracking number because the dates are right, and I checked my shipping email again and they had listed an address in TN that I totally did not catch before! I have no idea how that happened.


----------



## erio (Feb 3, 2013)

Chatwithcat- i think thats happening to my box! I usually get stuff from julep within 4 days and its been 6 since my package was shipped and on wednesday it says it departed federal way washington and it hasnt arrived anywhere else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im sad that its gonna b states away already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's an interesting thought...

apparently you can still see items page for things in the secret store (like this) even if you can't see the store itself. I wonder if that means if someone saved all the links, and even if you didn't get the month's box, if you would be able to buy those things anyway.

I wonder if they'd figure it out and cancel your order... hrumm


----------



## erio (Feb 3, 2013)

Julep just posted that they are doing a CUPIDS MYSTERY BOX! Totally bought it already!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep just posted that they are doing a CUPIDS MYSTERY BOX! Totally bought it already!


 yupp. me too!

http://www.julep.com/shop/hand-nail/valentines-mystery-box.html

thats the link if anyone is interested

**not a referral link of any kind. purely to the valentine's day mystery box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 3, 2013)

Just bought it too ph so excited! Can't wait to see what's in it!!


----------



## erio (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just bought it too ph so excited! Can't wait to see what's in it!!


 Have you bought one before?? This is my first! Iv only been with julep for 1 month but in that time i have accumulated a ton of stuff lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 3, 2013)

I got 2 previous mystery boxes and they were both a let down. I don't like risking it anymore


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought one with my second Bloomspot certificate. Added two other colors to the order to make sure and use all of the $50.

This will be my first Mystery Box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 3, 2013)

> Have you bought one before?? This is my first! Iv only been with julep for 1 month but in that time i have accumulated a ton of stuff lol


 First mystery box. Kinda a Valentines day gift to myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is my forst month with them too and I too now have a ton of stuff haha!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First mystery box. Kinda a Valentines day gift to myself.
> 
> ...


 Me too! I'm still waiting for my first box to arrive...I didn't get the box of the month, but I bought a few things from their shop with my bloomspot code. Can't wait to get the goodies!


----------



## erio (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought one with my second Bloomspot certificate. Added two other colors to the order to make sure and use all of the $50.
> 
> This will be my first Mystery Box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 U can buy 2 bloomspot certificates? I heard girls saying you can only use one unless the second certificate was gifted?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 3, 2013)

Literally painted my nails w Rebel yesterday! Yesterday! oxygen as the base coat and freedom as the top...one is chipped and the other one simply pealed -.-'


----------



## Yeti (Feb 3, 2013)

> Literally painted my nails w Rebel yesterday! Yesterday! oxygen as the base coat and freedom as the top...one is chipped and the other one simply pealed -.-'


 Same here, hugely disappointed. I am hoping it is just the base coat, maybe it is only meant for use as a treatment... I will try again with an OPI base.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 3, 2013)

I might try Ginger w the same base, but w Seche as the Top


----------



## erio (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literally painted my nails w Rebel yesterday! Yesterday! oxygen as the base coat and freedom as the top...one is chipped and the other one simply pealed -.-'


 Oxygen is supposed to be used alone. The girls from julep warned about not using it as a base coat.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got 2 previous mystery boxes and they were both a let down. I don't like risking it anymore


 really? I got the New Years mystery box and I was really happy with it.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literally painted my nails w Rebel yesterday! Yesterday! oxygen as the base coat and freedom as the top...one is chipped and the other one simply pealed -.-'


 yeah, I used Joan underneath the freedom, it chipped within 3 hours, and today, one of them peeled off! sooo dissapointed.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I got one in September and one for Halloween and they weren't good. The NY's one was good.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I got one in September and one for Halloween and they weren't good. The NY's one was good.


 oooh I feel ya, I'd heard their mystery boxes weren't so hot before then!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literally painted my nails w Rebel yesterday! Yesterday! oxygen as the base coat and freedom as the top...one is chipped and the other one simply pealed -.-'


 I painted my nails with Joan (3 thin coats) today with the Freedom Polymer Top Coat.  I painted my nails around noon.  It's now 8.30pm and, sure enough, 3 nails are chipped.  Of course, I do play guitar and that's not really nail polish-friendly.  I guess I'm still searching for my HG top coat.  Lord knows I'll never give up Julep though.  Their polishes are way too pretty.  I'd rather paint my nails every few days with gorgeous colors than get something average that lasts at least a week.  Between playing guitar and violin, cleaning, and washing my hands a bazillion times a day, I doubt I'll ever find a nail polish that will last longer than a day or two without chipping (unless i'm in a coma).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I painted my nails with Joan (3 thin coats) today with the Freedom Polymer Top Coat.  I painted my nails around noon.  It's now 8.30pm and, sure enough, 3 nails are chipped.  Of course, I do play guitar and that's not really nail polish-friendly.  I guess I'm still searching for my HG top coat.


 haha that's not nail polish friendly at all XD have you tried Seche Vite?


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha that's not nail polish friendly at all XD have you tried Seche Vite?


 Not yet, but I'm planning on picking some up tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not yet, but I'm planning on picking some up tomorrow or Tuesday.


 Hope you find your HG  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whether is seche or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

Did anyone else find that the holographic colors stayed on better?  I wore Ginger all day yesterday without it showing any signs of wear.  I didn't use a base or top coat.  I hope the top coat doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else find that the holographic colors stayed on better?  I wore Ginger all day yesterday without it showing any signs of wear.  I didn't use a base or top coat.  I hope the top coat doesn't have anything to do with it.


 I think it is the top coat, I'm not digging the freedom top coat. I'll stick with seche vite from now on, besides, I can use that over wet polish.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 3, 2013)

You girls have me curious! What exactly is seche vite and where can one find it?


----------



## erio (Feb 3, 2013)

Bloomspot is out of Julep certificates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You girls have me curious! What exactly is seche vite and where can one find it?


it's a quick dry top coat and you can find it at Ulta. beware: it's been known to cause polish shrinkage.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 3, 2013)

Seche vite is my HG... My polish usually lasts 6 days chip free.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 3, 2013)

Omg I NEED something like that!! Is there any way to prevent or lessen the shrinkage? Is it all about applying it to wet nails vs dry polish?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 3, 2013)

I always apply it to wet polish  It dries super fast!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg I NEED something like that!! Is there any way to prevent or lessen the shrinkage? Is it all about applying it to wet nails vs dry polish?


 I've found that capping before Seche Vite application helps prevent shrinkage a great deal.  Of course, I rarely remember to do it!  Also, the dryer the polish, the worse it is.  So let's say I paint my nails with a cream tonight and decide to change it up tomorrow night with a flakie and then put Seche Vite on top of the wet flakie that went on a dry cream.  Shrinkage city.  But there are some polishes -- the whole brand, just the creams, specific shades -- that are worse about this than others, and it sometimes seems like the shrinkage is person-specific, so I might have a problem with Zoya Pinta (entirely random polish pick), but you might not.  Also, sometimes Day One is just fine, but then shrinkage kicks in on Day Two or Three.  I don't know what the deal is there, but it happens frequently for me.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it is the top coat, I'm not digging the freedom top coat. I'll stick with seche vite from now on, besides, I can use that over wet polish.


 I've noticed that it takes way longer than the promised 5 minutes to dry. And even after that somehow I ended up with a couple dings and smudges. On the nails that it didn't smudge on, I love the feel of the freedom top coat. Will this replace my Seche/Butter topcoats? I don't know yet. I was really hoping this would be the 4-free version of Seche, but it's not looking very good right now.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 4, 2013)

My nails (no base coat, Marion &amp; freedom top coat) also chipped just as fast as they always do. But I'm incredibly rough on them, I have 3 little kids - they are constantly getting beat up just with day to day stuff. 

I still really like the look of the top coat, I ordered the Julep base coat with my mystery box order so I'll give that a try. And maybe painting my nails when my kiddos are all sleeping so I can let them dry a bit more between coats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 4, 2013)

&lt;-- did not get this months maven box but I did purchase the cupid mystery box. I change my polish about once a week and mainly stick to colored french tips. The polish seems to last a lot longer that way. I really am excited to get this however it might make me skip next month too haha.


----------



## nailpolishnerd7 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've had Ginger on for about a day with no chips. I really like it. Joan stayed on quite well for me too, only really chipping while I was doing some heavy-duty house cleaning yesterday. Part of the reason I'm such a Julep fan is that their polishes seem to stay on my nails for days with minimal chipping. 

I'm skipping the Valentine's mystery box. The NYE was my first one, and I was pretty pleased with it, but I've bought a lot of polish this month and I don't need more. Right this second, anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 4, 2013)

Any bombshell mavens try Laura on yet?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

> Any bombshell mavens try Laura on yet?


 I swatched it and found it to be a close dupe to Zoya's Dree. Nice olive shade, but I prefer my Zoya, so I'll be passing it along.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 4, 2013)

I cancled Julep awhile ago. But may just order the Feb Mystery Box! It looks awesome!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 4, 2013)

I still haven't tried out my February box but I'm already contemplating on get the Cupid mystery box since the New Years box was pretty good. I have the bloomspot certificate too. Gahhh I already have 14bottles of julep and 5 of them I haven't even tried yet.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought one with my second Bloomspot certificate. Added two other colors to the order to make sure and use all of the $50.
> 
> This will be my first Mystery Box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Argh, I missed out on the Bloomspot code; they are all sold out!  Kicking myself, because this Valentine's Day box sounded awesome!


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, I skipped February and was holding out for a Valentine's box hopefully this is as good as the NY one which was really fun


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 4, 2013)

I went for it and ordered the Valentine's Box! I hope its worth it.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went for it and ordered the Valentine's Box! I hope its worth it.


 Me too! I think at least 5 polishes with the possibility of jewelry or a gift card for only $20 is a great deal!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I think at least 5 polishes with the possibility of jewelry or a gift card for only $20 is a great deal!


 Don't be so sure, especially since they didn't promise a minimum number of polishes. Often they put products in there, which jack up the price. Their SPF and hand lotions are both ~$30. Toss in a $5 "maven exclusive" bag, you'll get at most 2-3 colours and maybe another small item. Or whatever else they toss in there. People have definitely ended up in situations like that.

Which isn't to say it's not a good deal, a lotion + 3 colours for $20, but there's a reason why people end up disappointed.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't be so sure, especially since they didn't promise a minimum number of polishes. Often they put products in there, which jack up the price. Their SPF and hand lotions are both ~$30. Toss in a $5 "maven exclusive" bag, you'll get at most 2-3 colours and maybe another small item. Or whatever else they toss in there. People have definitely ended up in situations like that.
> 
> Which isn't to say it's not a good deal, a lotion + 3 colours for $20, but there's a reason why people end up disappointed.


 They actually do say at least 4 polishes plus a holographic one or coupon for one:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They actually do say at least 4 polishes plus a holographic one or coupon for one:


 Interesting. That makes sense, since 14*5 = 70. But then it might be 4 polishes + one coupon, and I don't think they let you stack coupons. : I wonder if they'd let you get free shipping still.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 4, 2013)

Those of you using the Freedom top coat. Are you putting it on after your polish is dry? I am just curious if the chipping is happening even with dry polish.  I thought it was a quick dry when I watched the video. After reading the box, I see it is not.

I just had to cut all my broken, peeling, sad nails. Getting new polish in the mail is torture right now. I will live vicariously through all you for a couple of weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it's a quick dry top coat and you can find it at Ulta. beware: it's been known to cause polish shrinkage.


 You can also find it at CVS too.  

I'm totally buying it tomorrow morning.  While I love how the Freedom Polymer Top Coat made my nails look, I'm really not liking the chipping.  I mean, Julep nail polishes never last long on my fingernails (I've had Scarlett on my toes since December 17th though), but I expected more from this top coat.  I took a picture, but the lights in my kitchen made my skin look yellow and my hands are super dry, so just use your imagination lol


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Interesting. That makes sense, since 14*5 = 70. But then it might be 4 polishes + one coupon, and I don't think they let you stack coupons. : I wonder if they'd let you get free shipping still.


 I just hope that they don't send the same colors that were in this month's boxes, because I already received two colors that could be considered "Valentine's Day colors" (Joan and Jane) plus a holographic (Rebel) and I definitely don't need doubles.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you using the Freedom top coat. Are you putting it on after your polish is dry? I am just curious if the chipping is happening even with dry polish.  I thought it was a quick dry when I watched the video. After reading the box, I see it is not.
> 
> I just had to cut all my broken, peeling, sad nails. Getting new polish in the mail is torture right now. I will live vicariously through all you for a couple of weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I made sure my nails were completely dry (as in if I decided to take a nap, there would be no marks on my nails when I woke up or I could wash my hands without smudging) before adding another coat/top coat.

Have you tried the Oxygen Nail Treatment yet?  I have to keep my nails short (to play my instruments), but I still love wearing nail polish.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope that they don't send the same colors that were in this month's boxes, because I already received two colors that could be considered "Valentine's Day colors" (Joan and Jane) plus a holographic (Rebel) and I definitely don't need doubles.


 Gah.  I didn't think of that.  I already have duplicates of so many colors.  I'm still on the fence about the mystery box.  I wish we could use our jules for it...


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 4, 2013)

> You can also find it at CVS too. Â  I'm totally buying it tomorrow morning. Â While I love how the Freedom Polymer Top Coat made my nails look, I'm really not liking the chipping. Â I mean, Julep nail polishes never last long on my fingernails (I've had Scarlett on my toes since December 17th though), but I expected more from this top coat. Â I took a picture, but the lights in my kitchen made my skin look yellow and my hands are super dry, so just use your imagination lol


 Oh my gosh, really? That's fantastic news! CVS is a lot closer to me than Ulta so I just may have to venture out this week! ;-) Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, really? That's fantastic news! CVS is a lot closer to me than Ulta so I just may have to venture out this week! ;-) Thanks for the heads up!


 No problem.  I hope it lives up to all the hype.  

When you guys say that Seche Vite works best on wet nail polish, how "wet" are we talking?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 4, 2013)

Apparently Julep is doing Maven Mondays now like Sephora's Fan Fridays. Except on Monday XD;


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 4, 2013)

I am torn about the mystery box, I love all three of the colors I got this month, and I own about 40 pink polishes, grrumph

Also, I think the freedom top coat drags polish, I use the Red Bottle Sally Hansen and Seche (just depending which I grab first) and can work left to right across all 10 fingers, and go back and immediately apply top coat, didn't work here.

Love Joan and Marion, but Rebel looks a little weird, like flat finish metal, not exactly "holographic", more like very very fine silver glitter.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently Julep is doing Maven Mondays now like Sephora's Fan Fridays. Except on Monday XD;


 What does Sephora do for Fan Fridays?


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, really? That's fantastic news! CVS is a lot closer to me than Ulta so I just may have to venture out this week! ;-) Thanks for the heads up!


 My Target also carries it. If you have one you can look there also.



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I made sure my nails were completely dry (as in if I decided to take a nap, there would be no marks on my nails when I woke up or I could wash my hands without smudging) before adding another coat/top coat.
> 
> Have you tried the Oxygen Nail Treatment yet?  I have to keep my nails short (to play my instruments), but I still love wearing nail polish.


 I haven't got the Oxygen treatment yet. I may try it out. It couldn't make my nails worse. I also started taking a hair, skin and nails supplement. At this point I would try Voodoo!  lol

 I also kept my nails short when I played guitar a lot.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does Sephora do for Fan Fridays?


 They offer a new sample/code to use for purchases.. Wait til they do the X Days of Beauty...really awesome deals then!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Target also carries it. If you have one you can look there also.
> 
> ...


 I had the same problem and nothing would work. Do you moisturize your cuticles? I noticed that after I started doing that  my nails started growing  more. That and taking vitamins w biotin



> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Those of you using the Freedom top coat. Are you putting it on after your polish is dry? I am just curious if the chipping is happening even with dry polish.  I thought it was a quick dry when I watched the video. After reading the box, I see it is not.*
> 
> I just had to cut all my broken, peeling, sad nails. Getting new polish in the mail is torture right now. I will live vicariously through all you for a couple of weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mhm, waited till it was dry and still chipped. I chipped a nail w Seche today...but that was my fault.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 4, 2013)

I started taking biotin a couple of weeks ago. It probably takes awhile to see any benefit. I do use Burt bees cuticle cream and juleps cuticle oil. Not as often as I should tho.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Target also carries it. If you have one you can look there also.
> 
> ...


 I used to take a hair, skin, and nails supplement and use that vaseline hand lotion that's supposed to help your nails.  I don't know which one helped more, but the combination worked wonderfully.  I think painting my nails so much is what's making my nails so difficult.  I've been meaning to wear nail polish for 3 weeks of the month and go polish-free for 1 week a month for the past year, but I have too many nail polishes to NOT wear any.  Oh, first world problems.  I found the Sally Hansen products to be quite helpful.  Instead of going polish-free for a week, I wear the Sally Hansen "nailgrowth miracle" polish I have and it seems to help.

ETA: I also use the J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve every night before bed.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They offer a new sample/code to use for purchases.. Wait til they do the X Days of Beauty...really awesome deals then!


 Oooh!  Is that EVERY Friday?  Is that when they update the sample choices too?


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 4, 2013)

The oxygen nail treatment: it says to apply it once or twice a week. Anyone know if we're suppose to remove it between applications or are we suppose to apply it in layers?


----------



## allthingsaimee (Feb 4, 2013)

Wondering why this is the first month ever where my sub box was brought to my apartment community office instead of my mailbox.  Usually the only reason the mailman does that is if it's too big to fit in the box.  Was really looking forward to doing my nails tonight.  Now I have to wait until tomorrow when the office is open.  Wah!  :/


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you using the Freedom top coat. Are you putting it on after your polish is dry? I am just curious if the chipping is happening even with dry polish.  I thought it was a quick dry when I watched the video. After reading the box, I see it is not.
> 
> I just had to cut all my broken, peeling, sad nails. Getting new polish in the mail is torture right now. I will live vicariously through all you for a couple of weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I waited until it was dry. To answer the question about Seche - I wait a couple minutes, so that the polish is tacky, but not entirely dry.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wondering why this is the first month ever where my sub box was brought to my apartment community office instead of my mailbox.  Usually the only reason the mailman does that is if it's too big to fit in the box.  Was really looking forward to doing my nails tonight.  Now I have to wait until tomorrow when the office is open.  Wah!  :/


 Maybe you got a golden box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just caved - I bought 2 mystery boxes (1 for me &amp; 1 for my sister for V-Day) - I also got Hoch- I need an emerald green polish- after all it is the color of 2013 . Thanks to the Bloomspot deal, I only had to pay $17 for all of it!!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you got a golden box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, I wish!   I'm going with the scenario where the mailman was just too lazy and put all the non-envelope/catalog sized mail in the office today.  It is Monday after all!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Feb 4, 2013)

used the freedom top coat over PD Quick top coat from butter London so i didn't have to wait so long. major polish shrinkage within the first 24 hours.


----------



## erio (Feb 4, 2013)

I think usps lost my upgraded february box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how sad is that? Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

> I think usps lost my upgraded february box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how sad is that? Has this happened to anyone?


 Is there no tracking?


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 4, 2013)

Not too impressed with Ginger...it's not as holographic as I thought it would be. On the other hand, I ordered Jane as an add on...love it!


----------



## erio (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think usps lost my upgraded february box!
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

Hmm.. wonder if it went ground for some reason. You're right; Julep is usually pretty quick with shipping. Odd that there's no update whatsoever.


----------



## erio (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm.. wonder if it went ground for some reason. You're right; Julep is usually pretty quick with shipping. Odd that there's no update whatsoever.


  I know im so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i called usps and no answer so i messaged julep. Hopefully they can do something about it :/


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 4, 2013)

I ended up being able to use my second Bloomspot code!
I got a Cupids mystery box, the oxygen treatment, and the warming foot scrub. I missed out on both of those since I picked It Girl the last couple months, so it was nice to be able to get non nail polish items.


----------



## erio (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up being able to use my second Bloomspot code!
> 
> I got a Cupids mystery box, the oxygen treatment, and the warming foot scrub. I missed out on both of those since I picked It Girl the last couple months, so it was nice to be able to get non nail polish items.


 Bloomspot sold out too quick, i was only able to get one code, so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope they get some good deals soon


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just my nails with the oxygen treatment + Trina + freedom tc. The oxygen treatment dried a lot faster for me this time since i was trying to do thin layers to use it as a base

I don't know if Trina dried out or if it's still on the older Julep formula, but colour aside, it was basically everything i hated about Julep polish in the first place. It was uncontrollably thick and goopy and at thinner layers, basically dried out before i could spread it across the entire nail. I mean, the finish was fine, but ugh the application was a bit annoying.

The freedom tc is nice. Having used SV, i wouldn't say it's homg the most amazing thing ever, but it's on par with SV's quality. I also used it while my polish was semi-dry 5 minutes (i.e. not just put on, but not dried like, why would you bother to put on a quick-dry top-coat). It's as amazingly self-leveling as Sally Hansen instadri and SV. Unlike the other two, knicks while it is drying are super unforgiving.

I picked trina because 1) beautiful (and still workfriendly) colour 2) dark so shrinkage will be super obvious and 3) it's a Julep polish so then there won't be that BS excuse ~oh it's best with our products. let's see how it holds up.


----------



## erio (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just my nails with the oxygen treatment + Trina + freedom tc. The oxygen treatment dried a lot faster for me this time since i was trying to do thin layers to use it as a base
> 
> ...


 I thought you werent supposed to use oxygen treatment as a base coat?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought you werent supposed to use oxygen treatment as a base coat?


 We've already gone through this topic several times the last few pages: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132090/julep-february-2013/300#post_2007920


----------



## erio (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 5, 2013)

Gahh gave into the cupid's box. Used my bloomspot certificate. Bought the cupid's box, peaceful trio ($12 couldnt resist, would make good gift), and hellogiggles a-cute triangle mani set (6 bottles for $36? wtf?!). Spent $17.99 after code.


----------



## chatwithcat (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just caved - I bought 2 mystery boxes (1 for me &amp; 1 for my sister for V-Day) - I also got Hoch- I need an emerald green polish- after all it is the color of 2013 . Thanks to the Bloomspot deal, I only had to pay $17 for all of it!!


 Nice! Were you logged in when you ordered? I tried using the bloomspot code for 2 mystery boxes as well, but it would only take off the cost of one box. =/


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 5, 2013)

I



> There is tracking, but i live in california and my packages usually come within 3 days from when they ship and its been more and on my usps tracker it says it left washington on the 31st and nothing after that. If it left washington on the 31st it should have been at my house last week and it wasnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I live in California and same thing happened to me! And according to the tracking, the package is being returned to Julep. I wonder what happened?? I have an email out to Julep but not sure if I should also contact USPS.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

I just removed Joan with the Freedom Polymer Top Coat and, oh my goodness, it was a pain to remove.  The top coat came off like the Sally Hansen gel top coat.  I don't know why I'm putting Joan on again and plan on using the Freedom Polymer Top Coat.  Insomnia seems to have turned off my brain.   -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I see what you guys mean when you say the top coat is dragging.  I'm going to need to apply another coat of Joan to a few nails to keep it even.  I should've just waited till I got Seche Vite to repaint my nails.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just removed Joan with the Freedom Polymer Top Coat and, oh my goodness, it was a pain to remove.  The top coat came off like the Sally Hansen gel top coat.  I don't know why I'm putting Joan on again and plan on using the Freedom Polymer Top Coat.  Insomnia seems to have turned off my brain.   -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: I see what you guys mean when you say the top coat is dragging.  I'm going to need to apply another coat of Joan to a few nails to keep it even.  I should've just waited till I got Seche Vite to repaint my nails.


 Seche Vite gets thin if I do not have enough nail polish on a nail as well. I think the other Julep topcoat did the same. The only one that did not make the thickness change is Butter London but it takes longer to dry, I have only used Butter London Topcoat with Butter London nail polish though. From what I see in comments the shrinkage come hand in hand with fast drying.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seche Vite gets thin if I do not have enough nail polish on a nail as well. I think the other Julep topcoat did the same. The only one that did not make the thickness change is Butter London but it takes longer to dry, I have only used Butter London Topcoat with Butter London nail polish though. From what I see in comments the shrinkage come hand in hand with fast drying.


 The only other Julep top coat I have is the fast drying one.  I couldn't get over the smell, so I only used it 2 or 3 times.  That's a good point.  I didn't put the "fast drying time" and "shrinkage" together.  The Sally Hansen Insta-Dry top coat does a decent job.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 5, 2013)

It would only let me get one also, so I just added a couple polishes to one mystery box.



> Originally Posted by *chatwithcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice! Were you logged in when you ordered? I tried using the bloomspot code for 2 mystery boxes as well, but it would only take off the cost of one box. =/


 
I got tracking for my Mystery box. When I click it, it says it was delivered to NY in OCTOBER!

I am guessing they gave me the wrong number.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chatwithcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice! Were you logged in when you ordered? I tried using the bloomspot code for 2 mystery boxes as well, but it would only take off the cost of one box. =/


 It wouldn't allow me the $50 credit on my maven account with both boxes.  So I used my sisters email- her maven account isn't active- &amp; it worked.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would only let me get one also, so I just added a couple polishes to one mystery box.
> 
> ...


 Or they are recycling an old tracking number and it hasn't updated yet. I think this happened with the monthly boxes too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 5, 2013)

I think I'm in love with the oxygen nail treatment. I'm wearing just that and my nails look so nice.

I also sprung for the mystery box, though I'm not sure why I did.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 5, 2013)

> *I think I'm in love with the oxygen nail treatment. I'm wearing just that and my nails look so nice.* I also sprung for the mystery box, though I'm not sure why I did.


 Yes, I'm quite liking the way it's making my nails look so far!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I'm quite liking the way it's making my nails look so far!


I've decided its like BB cream for nails. It looks nice on them, but it also is beneficial to them lol.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 5, 2013)

Even though my Bloomspot dream was shattered (heh), I sprung for the Cupid Box and the Peaceful Trio, using the $5 off code.  I hope I don't regret it!  The NY box was a little bit disappointing for me.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 5, 2013)

> I've decided its like BB cream for nails. It looks nice on them, but it also is beneficial to them lol.


 I'm loving that comparison!


----------



## brandarae (Feb 5, 2013)

I used my Bloomspot code (wish I had gotten two!) on 1 mystery box, the My Favorite Valentine set and the February CwaT box (I had gotten the It Girl for this month). Only $4.97 after the code! Yay!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

Holy macaroons my cupid box shipped today. Wooohooo!


----------



## erio (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've gotten two tracking emails from Julep since I placed my order but I have no idea which one (if any) is the cupid box. They were both sent priority though so hopefully they'll get here quickly!


----------



## cari12 (Feb 5, 2013)

And I'm really hoping for more chocolate in my box :-D


----------



## iugirl13 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Holy macaroons my cupid box shipped today. Wooohooo!


 When did you order yours?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

> When did you order yours?


 I ordered mine on Feb 3rd. Did you get one?


----------



## BrittaniS (Feb 5, 2013)

I ordered 4 Cupid mystery boxes since they guaranteed no duplicates or overap.....I just received my shipping notices with tracking numbers. Funny thing is I got 5 notices with 5 different tracking numbers.


----------



## erio (Feb 5, 2013)

Did anyone get 2 tracking numbers for their cupid mystery box?


----------



## BrittaniS (Feb 5, 2013)

Now I've gotten 6 tracking codes for 4 boxes....


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 5, 2013)

lol I have gotten 3 tracking numbers for 1 box.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've gotten 3 tracking numbers too! I wonder if they divided my stuff up since I ordered a cupid box, a base coat &amp; a secret store nail polish trio and they just sent them all separately?


----------



## iugirl13 (Feb 5, 2013)

> I ordered mine on Feb 3rd. Did you get one?


 I just ordered mine last night so I probably won't get a number until tomorrow then.


----------



## erio (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gotten 3 tracking numbers too! I wonder if they divided my stuff up since I ordered a cupid box, a base coat &amp; a secret store nail polish trio and they just sent them all separately?


 Maybe!? But i only ordered the cupids box and got 2 tracking numbers! Weird!


----------



## cari12 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe!? But i only ordered the cupids box and got 2 tracking numbers! Weird!


 Someone on FB just said they called Julep about it and they added something to the boxes that changed the weight and had to re-do the tracking so ignore the first email and just use the second. Not sure how that applies to those of us who got more than two though.


----------



## erio (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 5, 2013)

I ordered two mystery boxes, lol, since I missed out on the NYE set..oops


----------



## cari12 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm weird but thank u for the info


 You're welcome! I figure I'll just check all the ones I've gotten in another day or two and see which ones are heading in my direction! Haha!


----------



## erio (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gotten 3 tracking numbers too! I wonder if they divided my stuff up since I ordered a cupid box, a base coat &amp; a secret store nail polish trio and they just sent them all separately?


 Someone said to ignore the first email tracking. That would leave me two shipping numbers. One for the Mystery box and the other for the 2 polishes I added. Make sense. (sorta) lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

I really really want one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I can't get it right now and I want it in hopes that it's as good as NY's, though every time I got a mystery box I was disappointed  D: Either way, I hope it's amazing for all you girls getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what you get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 5, 2013)

I got two shipping notices; I was hoping that my mystery box and the order I placed 1/29 had shipped. They both say processing on the website. I'm wondering now if that's just the mystery box flukiness.  I'll guess I'll have to wait and see. How long does a regular (not maven box) usually take to get shipped?


----------



## maeiland (Feb 5, 2013)

Julep said on Facebook that they added something to the mystery boxes which changed the weight and because of that they had to generate new shipping numbers.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

I wonder what was added?? Ooh more goodies!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 5, 2013)

god, I hope it was those chocolates. those things were amazing. we're talking my new obssession amazing.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 5, 2013)

I haven't tried my chocolates but you ladies have given me high expectations for them!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 5, 2013)

I've decided that I am now hiding my high end polishes. I came home to find the OPI topcoat that was on my desk looking cloudy and weird. I asked my 17 yo if she knew what happened. Her response: "it seemed thick, so I added some water to it." 




. I told her under no circumstances do you ever add water to a nail product. She was like, "What...it's always been fine before!" I wonder how many polishes I've thrown out because she was trying to fix them. The girl is a straight A student, but I swear, not a lick of sense sometimes.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

Has anyone found out who made the chocolates?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've decided that I am now hiding my high end polishes. I came home to find the OPI topcoat that was on my desk looking cloudy and weird. I asked my 17 yo if she knew what happened. Her response:* "it seemed thick, so I added some water to it." *
> 
> ...


 ahhhh I die!


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chatwithcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice! Were you logged in when you ordered? I tried using the bloomspot code for 2 mystery boxes as well, but it would only take off the cost of one box. =/


I had that happen too. I was originally going to get two mystery boxes and then the top coat with my code but it would only let me get the one.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've decided that I am now hiding my high end polishes. I came home to find the OPI topcoat that was on my desk looking cloudy and weird. I asked my 17 yo if she knew what happened. Her response: "it seemed thick, so I added some water to it."
> 
> ...


 I can't lie; this is totally something I would do at 17.  Beauty common sense was lacking in me; still is, sometimes! Ha ha!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've decided that I am now hiding my high end polishes. I came home to find the OPI topcoat that was on my desk looking cloudy and weird. I asked my 17 yo if she knew what happened. Her response: "it seemed thick, so I added some water to it."
> 
> ...


 LMAO. My girls are the same. Very smart but has done some very stupid things at times.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't lie; this is totally something I would do at 17.  Beauty common sense was lacking in me; still is, sometimes! Ha ha!


 *whispers* me too.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't lie; this is totally something I would do at 17.  Beauty common sense was lacking in me; still is, sometimes! Ha ha!


Ya same here.

That's really funny!

I didn't even know there was such a thing as polish thinner until reading on these forums. I just used to throw them away if they got too thick, or I'd try adding polish remover. Or clear nail polish. lol.

That story makes me think of one from a teacher that he told the class.

He went up to his daughter and said "You know, alcohol doesn't freeze like water." She said in a shocked voice "Really! I didn't know that!"

Then he says to her "Yes I can tell because the Vodka in the freezer is half frozen". Then she was just like "Ohhhhh...."

Apparently she had been stealing sips from his Vodka and refilling it with water thinking he would never figure it out.

lol.

That's such a teenager thing to do though!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2013)

Omg... That's so funny!!  Luckily my parents had their vodka in a liquor cabinet or I would have been totally busted!


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok.. here's my results with the Feb Julep box.  First of all, I LOVE the oxygen treatment...wonderfully shiny to wear alone, but I also used it as a

basecoat last week.  Last Thursday I used the Oxygen treatment as a basecoat, followed by 2 coats of Zoya Storm and then applied the

Freedom topcoat (didn't wait for it to dry... sorry, didn't read the box directions) and heat set under a light bulb for 2 min.  I didn't have any immediate shrinkage. Two days later (on Sat) I applied a 2nd coat of Freedom and again heat set for 2 min.  After this I did notice some shrinkage around my nail beds, but not enough to bother me.  The polish stayed totally chip free until yesterday with 2 small chips.  Removal was easy as any other polish using my Zoya remover.  So far I am enjoying both of these products enough to buy them again.

My secret store purchase made on Saturday and my Cupid's box ordered yesterday have both been shipped out.


----------



## cocoesque (Feb 6, 2013)

So tempted to get the Cupid's Mystery Box! I have been disappointed with past mystery boxes so I don't know if I want to fork out $19.99 this month for another one. Although, a guarantee of at least 4 polishes sounds pretty good. Dilemma!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cocoesque* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So tempted to get the Cupid's Mystery Box! I have been disappointed with past mystery boxes so I don't know if I want to fork out $19.99 this month for another one. Although, a guarantee of at least 4 polishes sounds pretty good. Dilemma!!!


 The email I got guaranteed 5 polishes - well 4 plus either a holographic or a coupon for a color of your choice.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. That makes sense, since 14*5 = 70. But then it might be 4 polishes + one coupon, and I don't think they let you stack coupons. : I wonder if they'd let you get free shipping still.


 I thought that being a "maven" meant that you get free shipping all of the time. But I'm pretty new so I could be mistaken.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought that being a "maven" meant that you get free shipping all of the time. But I'm pretty new so I could be mistaken.


 
Quote: How much does shipping cost?

Shipping is always FREE for Mavens, site wide.


 you're right. I think there used to be this weird $25 limit to get FS, but they got rid of it. Or maybe I'm thinking of BB. I know sometime during the hols they were promoting free shipping... *digs up an email*

Quote: Offer expires 12/31/2012 at 11:59pm PT, quantities are limited. Offer may not be combined with any other promotion or discount (e.g. Maven 20% discount). No exchanges or returns on sets or individual items. No adjustments on previous purchases. Free shipping on all orders through 12/31/2012, taxes vary by location.

I guess that's for everyone, not for mavens, though it makes it super confusing like there's not always free shipping since I feel like very few people who aren't mavens are registered to the site.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Feb 6, 2013)

Ahh, I caved! I kept telling myself I don't need it b/c I have sooooooo much Julep that the chances I get a color or colors I don't have is slim. But something inside me said "DO IT"!!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 6, 2013)

Do the myster boxes ever include new polishes, or are they always previously released polishes? Also do they ever include polishes from the same month?


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 6, 2013)

I caved and ordered one. I'm telling myself that I should skip this month since I ordered the mystery box, but watch this month's boxes have colors I want..


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do the myster boxes ever include new polishes, or are they always previously released polishes? Also do they ever include polishes from the same month?


 In my experience, the mystery boxes include existing shades, not from the same month.  That's why it's so risky!  But I got it anyway.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In my experience, the mystery boxes include existing shades, not from the same month.  That's why it's so risky!  But I got it anyway.


 Oh well that's actually good for me because I've only been a member for 2 months so I'd rather get older colors than duplicates of the few I have - especially since I got Joan and Jane this month and think those could totally be Valentine's-y!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't think I'll be using Joan again.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh wow! Did you use a base coat?


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow! Did you use a base coat?


 No.  The base coat I used last (Orly Bonder) turned my nails orange.  I tried the baking soda and peroxide mixture (with and without water).  It didn't work.  I'm currently painting my nails with the Oxygen Treatment and Teresa.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No.  The base coat I used last (Orly Bonder) turned my nails orange.  I tried the baking soda and peroxide mixture (with and without water).  It didn't work.  I'm currently painting my nails with the Oxygen Treatment and Teresa.


 Oh wow, that's too bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always use top coat to prvent this from happening, but never used the orly one


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 6, 2013)

Eek!  That's crazy!  When your nails stain, does it eventually fade or do you have to wait for it to grow out?


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eek!  That's crazy!  When your nails stain, does it eventually fade or do you have to wait for it to grow out?


 It takes me a week or so of being polish-free or only wearing light-colored nail polishes.  I do love nude polishes though, so it's a nice excuse to wear Teresa again.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It takes me a week or so of being polish-free or only wearing light-colored nail polishes.  I do love nude polishes though, so it's a nice excuse to wear Teresa again.


 Oh, good. I'm a little new to the nail polish game, so I was just wondering.  I love nude nail polish!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 6, 2013)

My Cupid box finally shipped!  Fingers crossed for a spectacular box... I need some encouragement to stick with Julep.


----------



## wishingwillow (Feb 6, 2013)

I also ordered the mystery box, and we will have to see how that goes. It will be my first one. I am on my third day of Ginger (with Essie strengthening basecoat and the Nails Inc topcoat) and so far it has held up well, no chips. That includes a solid day of housecleaning. I will admit I hadn't been especially impressed with the finished look until I recently was outside talking to a friend and she actually exclaimed and noticed my nails. I hadn't really had full sunlight on them and it made all the difference. Indoor lighting doesn't do it justice.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm really loving Jane on top of Color Club's Put A Pin In It.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, good. I'm a little new to the nail polish game, so I was just wondering.  I love nude nail polish!


 Julep's Teresa is a fabulous opaque light pink with a slight shimmer.  Emmauelle is similar, but a little lighter and less opaque.  Grace is lighter and less opaque than Emmanuelle. Amelia is an absolutely gorgeous light golden cream frost.  You really can't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also ordered the mystery box, and we will have to see how that goes. It will be my first one. I am on my third day of Ginger (with Essie strengthening basecoat and the Nails Inc topcoat) and so far it has held up well, no chips. That includes a solid day of housecleaning. I will admit I hadn't been especially impressed with the finished look until I recently was outside talking to a friend and she actually exclaimed and noticed my nails. I hadn't really had full sunlight on them and it made all the difference.* Indoor lighting doesn't do it justice.*


 Mhm! Isn't it gorgeous under the sun? I loved it!


----------



## wishingwillow (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mhm! Isn't it gorgeous under the sun? I loved it!


It really made all the difference. I am a little bit in love now. I wish I had a dressy function to wear it to. (why wasn't it in my life for that wedding I just attended)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It really made all the difference. I am a little bit in love now. I wish I had a dressy function to wear it to. (why wasn't it in my life for that wedding I just attended)


 I love it, because it's classy and elegant, but with a fun twist ya know?


----------



## erio (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonder if anyone in Washington got their Mystery box yet?! Im super excited for it


----------



## cari12 (Feb 6, 2013)

A couple people have! I've seen some posts about it on Julep's FB page. The mystery holo looks gorgeous! I don't know much else about the rest of the box contents though.


----------



## erio (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A couple people have! I've seen some posts about it on Julep's FB page. The mystery holo looks gorgeous! I don't know much else about the rest of the box contents though.


 I saw some ppl got one of their lip glosses


----------



## katlyne (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think I'll be using Joan again.


 that happened to me, but not as intensely, it was just a "oh wow, my nails on this hand are orange tinted"



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow! Did you use a base coat?


 it happened to me and I DID use a base coat. CRAZY, right??



> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eek!  That's crazy!  When your nails stain, does it eventually fade or do you have to wait for it to grow out?


 I use the 4 way buffer I have and that usually gets most of it off, or I put on a polish that is directly opposite of it on the color wheel.



> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Cupid box finally shipped!  Fingers crossed for a spectacular box... I need some encouragement to stick with Julep.


 for real. their quality has been slipping, I feel like their newer colors don't have the same formula...and its not an improved formula either..


----------



## alpina0560 (Feb 6, 2013)

I had Joan on for a couple of days and did not have that problem.. so crazy!


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 7, 2013)

I wrote to Julep after I got my confirmation for my Valentine's Day mystery box. It was being shipped to my parent's house (the billing address) which is over an hour away! My Intro and February boxes were both sent to my current address. Here's what they said.



> [SIZE=11pt]Thank you for reaching out to us. We apologize for any confusion. The default shipping address on file for the Maven orders is the Cleveland, OH address. However, when placing online orders, in *Step 1* (Billing Information) there is a checkmark box that is defaulted to send to this same address. If the shipping address is different, *Step 2* needs to be completed. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]This order has already left our shipping department. You can contact USPS to have them reroute the order. Here is the tracking number for your package: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=11pt]*************[/SIZE]*[SIZE=11pt]. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns. Until then, have a wonderful rest of your day![/SIZE]


 Has it always been like this, or am I losing my mind? I have a feeling I might be just losing my mind, because I don't recall completing step 2 for my other orders.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 7, 2013)

Annnnd of course the tracking number they gave me way for a package that was delivered in California last October.






There's no way I'm going to be able to get it rerouted in time.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Feb 7, 2013)

I really want my feb box to ship soon seeing all you girls with your polishes is killing me lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Annnnd of course the tracking number they gave me way for a package that was delivered in California last October.
> 
> ...


 They reuse tracking numbers.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep's Teresa is a fabulous opaque light pink with a slight shimmer.  Emmauelle is similar, but a little lighter and less opaque.  Grace is lighter and less opaque than Emmanuelle. Amelia is an absolutely gorgeous light golden cream frost.  You really can't go wrong with any of those.


 Thank you for the suggestions! Teresa and Ginger are on my wishlist.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it, because it's classy and elegant, but with a fun twist ya know?


 Sounds lovely! Perhaps it will be an add-on for next month... I skipped February!


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They reuse tracking numbers.


 Yeah, I saw that. I wonder when/if they ever get updated?

I just don't know how I'm supposed to reroute my box if the tracking number isn't working right.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

My Cupid box is out for delivery today! Gahh I just got here and I already can't wait for work to be over!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

My rant contains a lot of spoilers that I read on Facebook, so I'll use a spoiler box. Don't read if you want to be suprised by the mystery Cupid box!

Ugh, read on Facebook a lot of people are getting lip gloss in their mystery box. I really, really do not like lip gloss so I hope I don't get one. Also, the colors I'm seeing people post that they received in their box are: Evangeline, Emma, Maya, Charlotte, and Rose. I don't have any of those so that's cool, but Emma, Maya, and Evangeline all seem pretty similar. I could be wrong, but it looks like all three of the pink polishes are shimmery - it would have been nice if they included a cream. I'm confused because the advertisement for the box said you'd receive the polishes and then possibly a gift card or jewelry, but it didn't mention extras like the lip gloss. Do they usually just throw in extras on top of what they say you could/will receive? Oh, and I think maybe the extra item they added at the end was the lip gloss when they had to re-send tracking numbers.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 7, 2013)

Not reading!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> My rant contains a lot of spoilers that I read on Facebook, so I'll use a spoiler box. Don't read if you want to be suprised by the mystery Cupid box!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The extra added..your theory sounds spot on. I actually don't mind that particular item being tossed in, but would agree that the color variety sucks lol. I ordered two, so I hope there's a variety and I'm not disappointed.. the mystery boxes are fun, but are often a little let down.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The extra added..your theory sounds spot on. I actually don't mind that particular item being tossed in, but would agree that the color variety sucks lol. I ordered two, so I hope there's a variety and I'm not disappointed.. the mystery boxes are fun, but are often a little let down.


 I think they guaranteed if you ordered less than four boxes you'll get variety so I hope you don't get doubles that would seriously suck. This is my first one, but even if I'm disappointed I know I'm a sucker for mystery anything and will probably get another lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> I think they guaranteed if you ordered less than four boxes you'll get variety so I hope you don't get doubles that would seriously suck. This is my first one, but even if I'm disappointed I know I'm a sucker for mystery anything and will probably get another lol.


 I was disappointed with the first, meh on my second mystery box, but decided to order 2(!) this time? Lol, Actually, the boxes weren't bad, just not what I was expecting. Oh my, that'd suck if I got the same two boxes!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was disappointed with the first, meh on my second mystery box, but decided to order 2(!) this time?
> 
> Lol, Actually, the boxes weren't bad, just not what I was expecting. Oh my, that'd suck if I got the same two boxes!


 You'd definitely be prepared for Valentine's day lol.


----------



## zorabell (Feb 7, 2013)

My husband just came home carrying 3 huge Julep boxes, I was excited thinking that one was my Feb. box and the other two might be my mystery boxes... I started looking at them and noticed that one of them was my upgraded Feb. box but the others were also upgraded boxes??? So, Julep sent me three upgraded boxes when I only ordered one.... Now I get to call cs and ask them if I should send them back or keep them.






So... if you are missing you Feb. boxes ladies they decided to come to visit me in Germany.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband just came home carrying 3 huge Julep boxes, I was excited thinking that one was my Feb. box and the other two might be my mystery boxes... I started looking at them and noticed that one of them was my upgraded Feb. box but the others were also upgraded boxes??? So, Julep sent me three upgraded boxes when I only ordered one.... Now I get to call cs and ask them if I should send them back or keep them.
> 
> ...


 Wow!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> You'd definitely be prepared for Valentine's day lol.


 Yep! Celebrating by myself..no love, but my own this year ha.


> My husband just came home carrying 3 huge Julep boxes, I was excited thinking that one was my Feb. box and the other two might be my mystery boxes... I started looking at them and noticed that one of them was my upgraded Feb. box but the others were also upgraded boxes??? So, Julep sent me three upgraded boxes when I only ordered one.... Now I get to call cs and ask them if I should send them back or keep them.:11dh: So... if you are missing you Feb. boxes ladies they decided to come to visit me in Germany.


 Whoa, lol..there was a major glitch!


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 7, 2013)

Just ordered the Mystery box! Can't wait!


----------



## zorabell (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep! Celebrating by myself..no love, but my own this year ha.
> 
> Whoa, lol..there was a major glitch!


I called CS and she couldn't figure out why I was sent 3 boxes, they are sending me prepaid labels so I can mail them back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes I hate being so honest... the extra boxes would have been great gifts but alas I can't be selfish when there was such a huge glitch.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 7, 2013)

So I got an email for a promo for a free maven box. I chose the "It Girl" starter box and the colors look fabulous! Not sure if I'll keep the subscription after the welcome box, but I'm super excited to try the polish. Do they do promo's a lot?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> So I got an email for a promo for a free maven box. I chose the "It Girl" starter box and the colors look fabulous! Not sure if I'll keep the subscription after the welcome box, but I'm super excited to try the polish. Do they do promo's a lot?Â


 There's never a promo as good as the intro, but there's the 20% off Maven discount, sets, sales, etc.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 7, 2013)

> My rant contains a lot of spoilers that I read on Facebook, so I'll use a spoiler box. Don't read if you want to be suprised by the mystery Cupid box!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Meh. I love pink polishes, but it looks like I'm getting mostly duplicates of what I already have.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meh. I love pink polishes, but it looks like I'm getting mostly duplicates of what I already have.


 Well I actually saw some more newer posts with a different variety of polishes so maybe you won't!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my mystery box!

Nail colors I got...

Susie

Eileen

Evangeline

Lauren

Lucy

Lip Gloss I got in Camellia

Lauren and Lucy will be dupes for me since I got the 2012 favorites box but I am OK with that. I will save them for gifts for friends.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 7, 2013)

Two of my three tracking numbers are in my city, they haven't updated to out for delivery yet so I'm not getting too excited (sometimes they'll sit in the main post office for a day before going to our local post office). I hope my cupid box is one of the ones coming today/tomorrow though! I have a feeling these are my secret store purchases which will be fun too! 

So far both the boxes I've seen posted as spoilers sound fun! Only one dupe for me that I've seen so far!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 7, 2013)

is evageline the mystery color?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is evageline the mystery color?


 That's what a lot of people are saying on Facebook, but Julep commented on someone's post saying that Ginger and Rebel are their holographics and if you don't get either of those or a coupon for a free polish then to contact them. But a lot of people have been getting Evangeline so I'm not sure why Julep wouldn't know their own polishes and say that the Evangeline is the holographic polish in the box.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what a lot of people are saying on Facebook, but Julep commented on someone's post saying that Ginger and Rebel are their holographics and if you don't get either of those or a coupon for a free polish then to contact them. But a lot of people have been getting Evangeline so I'm not sure why Julep wouldn't know their own polishes and say that the Evangeline is the holographic polish in the box.


 I saw that too and thought it was weird. I wonder if the person from Julep that was responding misunderstood the question? Or they aren't allowed to confirm since it's the "mystery" holo and most people are still waiting on their boxes?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anyone here (or seen anyone on FB) get a &gt;$70 value box yet? I'm curious what's in those... And yeah, lots of people ordering multiple boxes getting Evangeline now whining on FB.

Also, got this email and it really ticked me off.





Really, Julep, really? 100% of people who used your top coat had zero smudges in YOUR clinical test and 0% of people in the other group using the "leading" regular top coat? Because I'm pretty sure, as multiple have mentioned, your leading top coat competition is Seche Vite, and SV still blows freedom out of the water. I have shrinkage and a gajillion scratches on my polish right now, and a piece chipped off after 2.5 days already, and if I were wearing SV, the only thing right now I'd be irate about would be the shrinkage. And for that matter, who conducted these "clinical tests"? 

Call me a nerd, call me an unbeliever, or call me a snob, but I hate when companies use fake "science" to try and promote their product. First of all, it looks tacky but second of all, it diminishes the actual significance of how the public perceives clinical trials. When pseudo-science is pushed as science, it hurts the public's trust in actual, objectively conducted science research.

I actually liked Freedom well enough before and probably would've picked it up if Julep put it up on sale, but yeah, not happening.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 7, 2013)

On a less angry note... http://gma.julep.com/products.html



 

This pack for $28 a la good morning america (use GMA as the code if you're having trouble getting to it).


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone here (or seen anyone on FB) get a &gt;$70 value box yet? I'm curious what's in those... And yeah, lots of people ordering multiple boxes getting Evangeline now whining on FB.
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh! Reaaaally, wow - 100% vs 0% that cracked me up. I totally agree with you about hating when companies do that. In this case it's laughable just because their statistics are so ridiculous. And what's with that picture? The "smudged" nail looks deformed and weird.

Oh and to answer your first question - technically I think they all are above $70 because I think everyone's getting a lip gloss, but I haven't seen anyone receive the jewelry or gift cards on Facebook yet.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone here (or seen anyone on FB) get a &gt;$70 value box yet? I'm curious what's in those... And yeah, lots of people ordering multiple boxes getting Evangeline now whining on FB.
> 
> ...


 Lol!

Well of course all the Freedom top coat group was strapped into chairs so they couldn't move while the competitor's top coat group was automatically taken to bathe cats after theirs was applied. It's only fair! ;-)


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

So this might be a stupid question, but how are you supposed to get a swatch of the polish onto the sticker on the cap? Are you just supposed to use a different brush or something? I thought I saw in another Julep thread that you can pop the lids off and then paint them, but I definitely can't do that with the one's I've received in the past two boxes.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol!
> 
> Well of course all the Freedom top coat group was strapped into chairs so they couldn't move while the competitor's top coat group was automatically taken to bathe cats after theirs was applied. It's only fair! ;-)


 Hahahaha!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 7, 2013)

I am pretty sure my credit card just screamed and hid among the crumbs at the bottom of my purse...

Anyone have any guesses on what colors these are?



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a less angry note... http://gma.julep.com/products.html
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this might be a stupid question, but how are you supposed to get a swatch of the polish onto the sticker on the cap? Are you just supposed to use a different brush or something? I thought I saw in another Julep thread that you can pop the lids off and then paint them, but I definitely can't do that with the one's I've received in the past two boxes.


 Try pulling them off the same as you would Chanel, Butter London (so like... up??? ^^^ ). For Julep, the rectangular lid comes off or you can twist them and use them as it is, or pull off the lid... I actually can't find a blog entry that has what it looks like but just try... pulling up? ._. It'll come off, really. I was shocked when it happened too.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try pulling them off the same as you would Chanel, Butter London (so like... up??? ^^^ ). For Julep, the rectangular lid comes off or you can twist them and use them as it is, or pull off the lid... I actually can't find a blog entry that has what it looks like but just try... pulling up? ._. It'll come off, really. I was shocked when it happened too.


 Ahhh ok! I just googled it and found it on their blog: http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-8-year-old-maven-behind-our-new-swatch-me-stickers/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty sure my credit card just screamed and hid among the crumbs at the bottom of my purse...
> 
> Anyone have any guesses on what colors these are?


 Hmmm It's all the neons plus one of the nudes from last month's box:





The description from the GMA page is "chic nude" ^^;; that's unhelpful.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm It's all the neons plus one of the nudes from last month's box:
> 
> ...


 I didn't think it was January's neons. They look different to me. The yellow, green, and purple are for sure different.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone here (or seen anyone on FB) get a &gt;$70 value box yet? I'm curious what's in those... And yeah, lots of people ordering multiple boxes getting Evangeline now whining on FB.
> 
> ...


 yup I laughed too and you are not being a snob at all, those "statistics or clinical tests" are just a big mountain of bull shit


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2013)

The key to the 0%-vs-100% is the word "regular." This means, oh, Wet'n'Wild clear 99-cents-per-bottle stuff, not a speed dry product like Seche Vite. Apples versus can openers as far as I' m concerned, not even apples versus oranges.


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 7, 2013)

I received my Cupid's Mystery box today:  Lynn, Molly, Niecy, Rose, Camellia lip gloss, and a coupon for a free nail color of my choice.  Fairly happy, considering none of the colors (1 red, two bright pinks, 1 light pink) were repeats for me.... and now I can order Nora with my free coupon.  Yay!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 7, 2013)

I ended up getting two mystery boxes, 1 for my mom,1 for my mother in law and 2 for me. I originally ordered 1 for me but convinced the hubby I needed two and sent julep an email if I could add one more box to my order because I didnt want product overlap. I'm still waiting for my February box, hubby might faint once he sees all that nail mail lol.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't think it was January's neons. They look different to me. The yellow, green, and purple are for sure different.


 The reason I think it's last month's box is because on the splash page where you have to enter the GMA (which I bypassed for everyone because psh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) it shows an image they'd used last month to promote it: http://gma.julep.com/


----------



## cari12 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The reason I think it's last month's box is because on the splash page where you have to enter the GMA (which I bypassed for everyone because psh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) it shows an image they'd used last month to promote it: http://gma.julep.com/


 Hmm. I can see that. Some of the colors just look so different (the green especially, I don't think lighting could make that much of a difference, you know?) But maybe!


----------



## cari12 (Feb 7, 2013)

I keep checking instagram, julep's FB page, and here to see box spoilers! I love seeing what everyone is getting :-D


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

So I got my mystery box. And THIS is pretty disappointing:


----------



## cari12 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my mystery box. And THIS is pretty disappointing:


 Well they DID say the would guarantee you wouldn't get dupes if you ordered more than one, nothing about dupes in the same box ;-)

Contact CS, I bet they'll help you out!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well they DID say the would guarantee you wouldn't get dupes if you ordered more than one, nothing about dupes in the same box ;-)
> 
> Contact CS, I bet they'll help you out!


 Haha true! I will shoot them an email. Also, only one of the four polishes had the clear plastic shrink wrapped cover around the bottle. The other three were just plain. Is this normal? Do they always come with the tear-away plastic wrap around them?


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 7, 2013)

yes that's normal. they only recently started putting the plastic on it. so if they were in their warehouse before they started doing that they probably won't have it.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

I just spoke to Hannah from their customer service department over the phone and she told me I should have gotten a Niecy in my box instead of two Roses. She was super friendly and helpful and is sending me the missing polish. So glad I called and they fixed it for me.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to Hannah from their customer service department over the phone and she told me I should have gotten a Niecy in my box instead of two Roses. She was super friendly and helpful and is sending me the missing polish. So glad I called and they fixed it for me.


 Awesome! I love Hannah, I've emailed with her a couple times about things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittaniS (Feb 7, 2013)

For some reason I only got two of the four mystery boxes I ordered. Maybe they shipped at different times? Who knows though, I got like 8 tracking numbers.


----------



## estelle134 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just got my box and I'm a tad bit disappointed. I was really looking forward to trying a holo out but I didn't receive one. I did not get a coupon code Either so I will be calling customer service soon. The color selection isn't bad though. I ended up with Jennifer, rose, Petra, Evangeline, Morgan and the lipgloss in camellia.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

I was so excited to get the free nail polish coupon so I could pick whichever color I wanted, but now I'm finding it impossible to pick one from their website! I'm new so I don't have that big of a collection yet so all of these colors are new to me and I can't decide! Do any of you have a color that you find yourself using a lot that you would recommend?!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *estelle134* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box and I'm a tad bit disappointed. I was really looking forward to trying a holo out but I didn't receive one. I did not get a coupon code Either so I will be calling customer service soon. The color selection isn't bad though. I ended up with Jennifer, rose, Petra, Evangeline, Morgan and the lipgloss in camellia.


 I don't know why they aren't calling Evangeline a holo, it would make sense because you got five polishes and that's the one everyone thinks is the holo, but they only list Ginger and Rebel.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Evangeline is the holo. Not sure why Julep isn't confirming it but a couple people have posted pics of the swatches on their FB and it's the one consistent color across all the boxes that didn't get the free polish code.


----------



## estelle134 (Feb 7, 2013)

You are definitely right. Just called C/S and Evangeline is the mystery holographic.  Oops


----------



## estelle134 (Feb 7, 2013)

You are definitely right. Just called C/S and Evangeline is the mystery holographic.  Oops


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 7, 2013)

I really like the swatch stickers on the tops of the bottles. I do wish they could put the polish name on there instead of "swatch me", but that would be impractical on their end.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 7, 2013)

> I really like the swatch stickers on the tops of the bottles. I do wish they could put the polish name on there instead of "swatch me", but that would be impractical on their end.


 I hate to say it but I doubt I'll ever think to use those!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know why Julep doesn't do this then, because I think I've seen companies like Topbox.ca do it: just ask your members to be respectful and not post spoilers about ______ on their facebook wall until a certain date so that everyone can enjoy their boxes and be spoiler free if they'd like. That way, they don't have to run into the weird situation of not being able to confirm what their mystery holo is.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup I laughed too and you are not being a snob at all, those "statistics or clinical tests" are just a big mountain of bull shit


 I figured it out!!

Clearly, they had a sample size of one person each in each trial, and 100% of the one person who used the Julep tc did not have problems, and 100% of the person who did not use freedom had a messed up nail like that ^___^


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 7, 2013)

My fingers and toes are crossed in hopes that I don't get Rose in my Cupid box... For one, I already have it.  Secondly, I can't stand it on my fingers.  I can't put my finger on it, but I just don't enjoy the pinky-reds.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My fingers and toes are crossed in hopes that I don't get Rose in my Cupid box... For one, I already have it.  Secondly, I can't stand it on my fingers.  I can't put my finger on it, but I just don't enjoy the pinky-reds.


 Out of the 7 different box combos I've seen so far, it's been in 3 of them. So slightly less than a 50% chance you won't get it :-D


----------



## brandarae (Feb 7, 2013)

Received my mystery box today and got:

Charlotte

Evangeline

Emma

Maya

Rose

Lip gloss in Camellia 
Only one dupe for me. Not bad.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 7, 2013)

Emma

Rose Maya Charlotte Evangeline  
And of course Camellia (which is way to light for me - trade list)
This is what I got today!


----------



## wishingwillow (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my Mystery Box today as well, with :

Eileen

Evangaline

Lauren

Lucy

Susie

and lipgloss in Camellia
No dupes for me and a decent variety.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my secret store stuff today, not my mystery box. That must be what's still coming. Oh well, at least I have some new stuff to play with until then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On the downside my 2 year old got into my emmanuelle and freedom top coat and spilled most of both bottles all over the carpet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bummer! I may have to order this seche vite stuff you guys all rave about now ;-)


----------



## tivoli92 (Feb 8, 2013)

hmmm so i ordered a mystery box, too and haven't gotten it but they sent me two separate tracking emails with different tracking #s. i haven't ordered anything else from them... anybody have an idea as to what this could be?


----------



## cari12 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm so i ordered a mystery box, too and haven't gotten it but they sent me two separate tracking emails with different tracking #s. i haven't ordered anything else from them... anybody have an idea as to what this could be?


 According to FB they added something to the boxes last minute and had to readjust the weights and re-print shipping labels. So you're supposed to ignore the first one and just use the second.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my secret store stuff today, not my mystery box. That must be what's still coming. Oh well, at least I have some new stuff to play with until then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On the downside my 2 year old got into my emmanuelle and freedom top coat and spilled most of both bottles all over the carpet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bummer! I may have to order this seche vite stuff you guys all rave about now ;-)


 Oof, sorry about that!  I have two little ones, so I feel your pain.  Also, be careful about Seche Vite, as it has tons of chemicals that can cause birth defects, according to the packaging!  

What did you get from the secret store?


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oof, sorry about that!  I have two little ones, so I feel your pain.  Also, *be careful about Seche Vite, as it has tons of chemicals that can cause birth defects*, according to the packaging!
> 
> What did you get from the secret store?


----------



## ashmatia (Feb 8, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a February welcome kit? Does it include the extras that are included in the normal February boxes? Thanks!


----------



## jams (Feb 8, 2013)

i had ordered two mystery boxes and got them both today! i received emma, charlotte, maya, rose, evangeline and a lip gloss in camellia....in both boxes. so annoyed i got identical boxes! i contacted julep since there was a guarantee you wouldn't get dupes unless you bought more than 4. does anyone know which one is meant to be the mystery holo? on the plus side i did get a baublebar necklace in one of the boxes! the one thats pictured on the julep page -- very pretty in person!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wearing Julianne from my Boho Glam box today, with the Freedom top coat, liking both!  The brushes seem different to me than the last box I got, which was in December.  Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Sorry, not TONS. It looks like Toluene is in it, which is quite dangerous.  

http://lacquerglamour.wordpress.com/2011/09/21/seche-vite-and-toluene-harmless-or-harmful/

(Not my blog, just informational!)


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing Julianne from my Boho Glam box today, with the Freedom top coat, liking both!  The brushes seem different to me than the last box I got, which was in December.  Or am I just imagining things?


 I don't have an answer to your question, but DANG I love that color!  Gorgeous.  It looks like it would be perfect for any season.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing Julianne from my Boho Glam box today, with the Freedom top coat, liking both!  The brushes seem different to me than the last box I got, which was in December.  Or am I just imagining things?


 Gorgeous! I got that color as an add on and can't wait to wear it!

Regarding the brushes - I think I remember Juelp saying recently that they do in fact have new brushes that are more "square"??


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry, not TONS. It looks like Toluene is in it, which is quite dangerous.
> 
> ...


 Thanks.  I just read it and will probably still buy it once the snow stops.  I'll be impressed if my nail polish will remain chip-free for 2 days or more.  I used the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat on Wednesday, I think, and all of my nails were chipped last night.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks.  I just read it and will probably still buy it once the snow stops.  I'll be impressed if my nail polish will remain chip-free for 2 days or more.  I used the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat on Wednesday, I think, and all of my nails were chipped last night.


 We don't have a dishwasher, so I have to do my nails almost every day!  Oh well, at least I'm getting use out of my collection! Oh, and I am so jealous of your snow.


----------



## iugirl13 (Feb 8, 2013)

My mystery box just left Washington yesterday and it's already out for delivery! I really want to go home now but I can't get my mom to stop shopping!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We don't have a dishwasher, so I have to do my nails almost every day!  Oh well, at least I'm getting use out of my collection! Oh, and I am so jealous of your snow.


 I have a dishwasher, but I'm a bit of a neat freak, so I wash my dishes before washing them in the dishwasher.  I basically only use my dishwasher as a sanitizer.

I normally hate snow, but this time, I'm really happy about it - my Saturday class was cancelled!  I thought taking an art class (graphic design)  would be fun, but it's 9am to 4.30pm (with an hour lunch break) and it's like 95% lecture.  You're pretty much guaranteed an A if you just show up, so it's an easy 3 credits.  I'm not really looking forward to shoveling my driveway though.  I'll send you any snow that falls between Sunday and Thursday though.  I love my Tuesday/Thursday classes.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oof, sorry about that!  I have two little ones, so I feel your pain.  Also, be careful about Seche Vite, as it has tons of chemicals that can cause birth defects, according to the packaging!
> 
> What did you get from the secret store?


 Ooh. Good to know! I'm not planning on being pregnant again anytime soon, if ever (we have 3 little girls under the age of 4, feeling quite happy with that for now! haha!) but my youngest is still nursing so I may want to be careful there. 

I got the Rockstar Lifestyle set (patti, sienna &amp; madison with the growth serum) and then I also got a base coat too.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 8, 2013)

Sooo my mystery box is out for delivery today! Yay!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay I caved and bought the mystery box. I don't know why, but I did. I'm hoping I don't get dupes, but I wanted a valentine for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh. Good to know! I'm not planning on being pregnant again anytime soon, if ever (we have 3 little girls under the age of 4, feeling quite happy with that for now! haha!) but my youngest is still nursing so I may want to be careful there.
> 
> I got the Rockstar Lifestyle set (patti, sienna &amp; madison with the growth serum) and then I also got a base coat too.


 Awesome!  I always miss the Secret Store. Hmph.  Also, three little girls?! How awesome!  I can't wait to have another girl someday.


----------



## summerflood (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay, just wanted to add in my February Mystery Box. I was confused because I didn't know why I didn't get a hologram, but then I realized the promo said free color OR hologram. Anyhow, here it is! 

Nail colors were:  Morgan Petra
Maria
Carrie
+ voucher for free color
 
Lipgloss in Camellia  
I'm not a "maven," and this is actually my first foray into Julep. I don't know if I feel it was worth the $24 I paid for it, though....


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Mystery Box today as well, with :
> 
> ...


 I've been trying to get my hands on Susie for forever (they keep putting it up on the SS for a discount, but I'm always disinterested in the other things that come with it) ;_; It seems like that's a rarer combo... won't risk getting a box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh. Good to know! I'm not planning on being pregnant again anytime soon, if ever (we have 3 little girls under the age of 4, feeling quite happy with that for now! haha!) but my youngest is still nursing so I may want to be careful there.
> 
> I got the Rockstar Lifestyle set (patti, sienna &amp; madison with the growth serum) and then I also got a base coat too.


 I remember those days...barely! My three girls are now 14, 15 &amp; 18. They are loving my box addiction because it means they usually score something. This will be you in a few years!


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 8, 2013)

My mystery box was originally shipped to my parents' house, then returned to Julep, and is now finally on its way here. I can't wait! I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous! I got that color as an add on and can't wait to wear it!
> 
> Regarding the brushes - I think I remember Juelp saying recently that they do in fact have new brushes that are more "square"??


Yes, they are kind of square!  Thanks, helps me know I'm not just imagining things.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 8, 2013)

mystery box came today!

I got:

Petra(LOVEEE ITTT)

Jennifer(very pretty, gosh I hope this is opaque)

Evangeline(love it, I have rebel(silver holo) so now I have a copper holo, I almost bought essie Penny Talk today, glad I didnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Rose(no joke, this is the same exact color as Delaunay from the fall 2012 Trina Turk collection, I swatched them next to eachother and theyre the same.)

Morgan(dupe for me, I found it funny that I have about 10 Julep polishes and they managed to give me a dupe :/)

and camellia (smells good, but, I HATE STICKY LIP GLOSS, I have only ever found 1 type of lip gloss that isn't sticky and thats Naked Princess Lip gloss but its $26 per tube...)


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Feb 8, 2013)

i received Eileen, Susie, Lauren, Lucy and Evangeline in my mystery box today along with Camellia lipgloss.

Is Evangeline the mystery holographic? you put it in julep's search engine and nothing pops up


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 8, 2013)

I received Maria, Morgan, Carrie, Petra and the free nail color coupon. Camellia lip gloss. Very excited for the Maria!


----------



## cari12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got mine! 

I got Box #5 - Emma, Charlotte, Rose, Maya, and Evangeline. Plus the lip gloss, which isn't a color I'd normally pick but it looks pretty on and the smell is delicious! 

This was one of the boxes I was hoping I wouldn't get but now that it's here I like it more than I thought. I already have Rose so that's a dupe, but it's a shade I love so I don't mind. I've been wanting Charlotte, and I love Maya seeing it in person. Emma is nms so I think I'll save it to give to a friend or my niece. Lastly, I LOVE Evangeline - I didn't think I would but I swatched it on my thumb and I keep staring at it. Planning to do a the other 9 fingers after my kids go to bed :-D This is also confirms that I'll need to add-on Ginger &amp; Rebel the next time they come up in the maven box selection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received Maria, Morgan, Carrie, Petra and the free nail color coupon. Camellia lip gloss. Very excited for the Maria!


 this is what i got, but no coupon. :-(  i sent a note to customer service to see what's up.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 8, 2013)

I just used the freedom coat for the first time &amp; I'm a little disappointed with the amount of shrinkage. It's wierd because I did 2 coats of opi pink &amp; then 2 coats of opi micro glitter( set from popsugar must have in November) the shrinkage only happened on the micro glitter. I let it completely dry and then I applied and let it set for 2 minutes under a 60 watt bulb- followed directions- hoping it at least lasts.


----------



## wishingwillow (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been trying to get my hands on Susie for forever (they keep putting it up on the SS for a discount, but I'm always disinterested in the other things that come with it) ;_; It seems like that's a rarer combo... won't risk getting a box.


I had forgotten that we I ordered my mystery box I also ordered a Pedi Kit from secret store and three other colors to add up to $50 Bloomspot code. One of the ones I ordered? Susie...

It arrived today. Which means I have a second one. If you PM your info you can totally have it. I have a sick kitty so it might be a bit before I get it out but I would love for second bottle to go to someone who would enjoy it.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 9, 2013)

I received my Peaceful Trio (all suedes) yesterday, and am currently wearing Brit with my Revlon Colorstay basecoat.  I love it!!!  No chipping yet, and I love the subtle gravelly sheen the suede polish gives.  Patiently waiting for my Cupid Box...


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 9, 2013)

How is everyone feeling about the Oxygen nail treatment???


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is everyone feeling about the Oxygen nail treatment???


 I like it so far.  It's all I have on my nails right now.  I'm going to try to make it to at least Tuesday polish-free.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 9, 2013)

I put on Evangeline and I really love it! It's such a pretty color.

I feel like it's a gold metallic pink if that makes any sense at all.

In the bottle I thought it was kind of weird looking but once it was on I really fell in love with it. It's perfect for Valentine's Day!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 9, 2013)

> How is everyone feeling about the Oxygen nail treatment???


 When I put it on, on Monday, I liked it. Looked nice, easy to apply and dried quick. It was wearing off so I repainted it yesterday. This time it seemed to apply thicker and one hand dried with bumps in the polish. But since its suppose to be a treatment, I didn't sweat it. Fast forward to today and 2 nails are already chipped! :-(


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 9, 2013)

I just painting my fingernails with Ginger for the first time today. It reinforced my original opinion from the swatch I did. It is my HG nail color. I am totally doing it as an add on next month, if it is offered. (Please let it be offered!)


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 9, 2013)

So I received my 2 mystery boxes today- it was a very fun day!! I received Lynn in both boxes- for the other ladies that received duplicates, what did julep say- I sent them an email but I'm sure I won't hear anything til MondayTuesday. I really loved my boxes though- I got some great colors, totally worth it!


----------



## cari12 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I received my 2 mystery boxes today- it was a very fun day!! I received Lynn in both boxes- for the other ladies that received duplicates, what did julep say- I sent them an email but I'm sure I won't hear anything til MondayTuesday. I really loved my boxes though- I got some great colors, totally worth it!


 I only got one box but I'm pretty sure they only are guaranteeing you wouldn't get identical boxes, not identical colors.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 9, 2013)

So, I painted my nails on Thursday with Joan? I think it is, from Feb's box. I only had some tip wear until a few mins ago when I started peeling my polish off(that's what happened when I wear a polish for long LOL). Anyways, there is a bit of an orangie tone to my nail now, but it's not bad.

Sorry, it was Joan I was wearing not Lauren lol and it did stain my nails a bit


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 10, 2013)

With my two mystery boxes I ended up with Carrie, Maria, and the Camelia lip gloss X2.. I know we risk it, but doubles of three products? Lol..


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 10, 2013)

I got Molly, Lynn, Carrie, Maria, and Evangeline. And Camellia as the lip gloss. I was hoping for a coupon instead. At least I don't have these colors yet.

ive only gotten 3 monthly boxes (it girl) but I've notice that the 2 mystery boxes I received (new years and Cupid) didn't contain any it girl polishes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> With my two mystery boxes I ended up with Carrie, Maria, and the Camelia lip gloss X2.. I know we risk it, but doubles of three products? Lol..


 Same here- I got 2 Lynn's, 2 Camilla Glosses, &amp; 2 Evangeline's- don't they guarantee us no duplicates if we order less than 4 boxes in the same transaction.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here- I got 2 Lynn's, 2 Camilla Glosses, &amp; 2 Evangeline's- don't they guarantee us no duplicates if we order less than 4 boxes in the same transaction.


 Yes you shouldn't have received any duplicates of the four colors - the Envageline counted as the holo and the lip gloss is just an extra so those can be duplicated because they only guaranteed no repeats of the four colors not including the mystery holo. But you shouldn't have gotten 2 Lynns. I called because I got two Roses in my one box and they took care of it over the phone.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 10, 2013)

> Yes you shouldn't have received any duplicates of the four colors - the Envageline counted as the holo and the lip gloss is just an extra so those can be duplicated because they only guaranteed no repeats of the four colors not including the mystery holo. But you shouldn't have gotten 2 Lynns.Â I called because I got two Roses in my one box and they took care of it over the phone.


 What did they do? I'm debating calling them Monday to see if I can exchange them or something.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Yes you shouldn't have received any duplicates of the four colors - the Envageline counted as the holo and the lip gloss is just an extra so those can be duplicated because they only guaranteed no repeats of the four colors not including the mystery holo. But you shouldn't have gotten 2 Lynns.Â I called because I got two Roses in my one box and they took care of it over the phone.


 Thanks Katie- that makes me happier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 10, 2013)

OT: Does anyone own Amy? I've been on a quest to find a turquoise nail polish for awhile and I'm quite excited to see Julep offers one!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What did they do? I'm debating calling them Monday to see if I can exchange them or something.


 Instead of two Roses in my box I was supposed to get a Rose and a Niecy. So they told me to keep the Roses and they are sending me a Niecy.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT: Does anyone own Amy? I've been on a quest to find a turquoise nail polish for awhile and I'm quite excited to see Julep offers one!


Yup!

I have that color. It's one of the first ones I bought last year. I really love it! It's a creme finish.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 10, 2013)

So, I ordered the valentines mystery box and got 3 colors and a lip gloss in camellia. I got rose, Charlotte, and Emma. No holographic or gift code and the rose doesn't open right and has no plastic wrapping so they all seem like old stock. I'm going to send them an email to see what they can do. Apparently the minimum was 4 colors and a holographic/code and now I'm sad. I've actually had issues with every box but glossybox (amazing I know!) this month. I don't know what's going on but maybe the box fairies put some bad juju on me because this is crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zorabell (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT: Does anyone own Amy? I've been on a quest to find a turquoise nail polish for awhile and I'm quite excited to see Julep offers one!


I have Amy and I love it!









Here is Amy with Portia on top.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have Amy and I love it!
> ...


 I have Amy and love it too. I did the same thing, putting Portia on top of Amy, lol.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm new to Julep - and just got my first welcome box two weeks ago, so I won't get the Feb box.  If I order the Feb box, will I still get the Freedom top coat??!!


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 11, 2013)

For some reason, I decided I would give Julep another try and went ahead and ordered a mystery box. With the promise of 5 polishes for only $20, I just couldn't resist. Boy was that a mistake. The only thing I really liked in my box was the gloss.

I got *Evangeline**, Lucy,** Demi,** Lynn,* and *Maya.*

I swatched them all and I think most of these colors look pretty awkward against my skin tone.


----------



## brandarae (Feb 11, 2013)

You will not receive the Freedom Top Coat.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm new to Julep - and just got my first welcome box two weeks ago, so I won't get the Feb box.  If I order the Feb box, will I still get the Freedom top coat??!!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, I decided I would give Julep another try and went ahead and ordered a mystery box. With the promise of 5 polishes for only $20, I just couldn't resist. Boy was that a mistake. The only thing I really liked in my box was the gloss.
> 
> ...


 I got the same box and was disappointed in everything except Evangeline.  (I already own Lucy.)


----------



## brandarae (Feb 11, 2013)

So I got the rest of my order today. I had ordered the mystery box, a set from the secret store and the February CwaT box using my bloomspot code. Well, the set I ordered from the secret store contains two of the polishes I received in the mystery box! Oh well. They'll make great gifts.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 11, 2013)

Did anybody get the white box of polish? I've been quite tempted since I saw it pop up as an add on for $44. But I'm to worried about repeats.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got *Evangeline**, Lucy,** Demi,** Lynn,* and *Maya.*
> 
> I swatched them all and I think most of these colors look pretty awkward against my skin tone.


 They definitely are Valentine's colors though.


----------



## brandarae (Feb 11, 2013)

FYI - Julep posted a special this morning. Purchase a $50 or $100 gift card and get 50% off using the code LOVE. Special runs through Feb 14. I just purchased a $50 one for myself.


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, I ordered the valentines mystery box and got 3 colors and a lip gloss in camellia. I got rose, Charlotte, and Emma. No holographic or gift code and the rose doesn't open right and has no plastic wrapping so they all seem like old stock. I'm going to send them an email to see what they can do. Apparently the minimum was 4 colors and a holographic/code and now I'm sad. I've actually had issues with every box but glossybox (amazing I know!) this month. I don't know what's going on but maybe the box fairies put some bad juju on me because this is crazy


Mine was missing the code/holo too.  I put an email into them on Saturday so hopefully they will get back to us soon!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI - Julep posted a special this morning. Purchase a $50 or $100 gift card and get 50% off using the code LOVE. Special runs through Feb 14. I just purchased a $50 one for myself.


 i was about to get it but it says that it cant be used for recurring maven payments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which means we can't use it on monthly boxes.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 11, 2013)

> i was about to get it but it says that it cant be used for recurring maven payments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which means we can't use it on monthly boxes.


 You could use it in the Special Store or for mystery boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 11, 2013)

> I have Amy and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Amy with Portia on top.


 Wow, thanks for posting the photos! And for the inspiration for layering Portia on top. I'll be adding that to my wish list, too!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could use it in the Special Store or for mystery boxes.


 I hope they do another st. patty's day mystery box right as the same as the secret store. I'd be all up on that since I love green polish!

Also, how crazy is it that we're only 10 days away from the new March polishes?! I like seeing the new Julep polishes even more than I care about what's in my BB box every month... I guess that makes Julep more favourite-y to me. XD Or maybe I just like choosing polishes orz


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought the $50 gift card for $25 for myself! I ordered the Peaceful Trio suede set for $12 and will save the rest for a mystery box or two!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't even think of St. Patty day mystery boxes. I have a massive green polish obsession. Going to get me a $100 gift card to stock up on mystery boxes when the time comes.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my Cupid mystery box and secret store order today. I got a three pound mystery box, with 7 polishes (Eileen, Petra, Morgan, Carrie, Lynn, Maria and Molly), a coupon for a free polish, hand lotion, the nail therapy base coat, Topcoat for hair and the pink grapefruit body frosting. Yay - no lip gloss, because the only lip product i can stand is Byte. The only duplicate I got was Petra, which also came in the Secret Store set I ordered. One of the Petras was damaged in shipping, so I just tossed it. And I paid this with the Bloomspot $20 for $50, so it was even a better deal.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my Cupid mystery box and secret store order today. I got a three pound mystery box, with 7 polishes (Eileen, Petra, Morgan, Carrie, Lynn, Maria and Molly), a coupon for a free polish, hand lotion, the nail therapy base coat, Topcoat for hair and the pink grapefruit body frosting. Yay - no lip gloss, because the only lip product i can stand is Byte. The only duplicate I got was Petra, which also came in the Secret Store set I ordered. One of the Petras was damaged in shipping, so I just tossed it. And I paid this with the Bloomspot $20 for $50, so it was even a better deal.


 you got a really nice mystery box!! I'm jealous for sure!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my Cupid mystery box and secret store order today. I got a three pound mystery box, with 7 polishes (Eileen, Petra, Morgan, Carrie, Lynn, Maria and Molly), a coupon for a free polish, hand lotion, the nail therapy base coat, Topcoat for hair and the pink grapefruit body frosting. Yay - no lip gloss, because the only lip product i can stand is Byte. The only duplicate I got was Petra, which also came in the Secret Store set I ordered. One of the Petras was damaged in shipping, so I just tossed it. And I paid this with the Bloomspot $20 for $50, so it was even a better deal.


 Darn, hearing what you got made me sad I didn't order one.

5 polishes just didn't seem worth it to me but you hit the jackpot!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my mystery box today and I like all the colors even Evangeline, but how the heck can they call that a holo??





I actually really like Maria. Surprised at how it didn't have many streaks even with me just throwing it on to swatch.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my mystery box today.  I got Lucy, Demi, Maya, Lynn, Evangeline, and the lip gloss in Camellia.  I put on Evangeline and LOOOOVE it.  It matches my University of Texas hoodie.  This is the 3rd orange I've gotten from Julep and I like it way more than the other two.  I also got a cuticle oil which I ordered in addition to the mystery box so I could use the Maven Monday code.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 11, 2013)

Meh.  After swatching Lucy, I think I might give it away - not entirely sure though.  I'm kinda hoping it'll grow on me.  I already had Maya, but I love it, so I'm glad I got another.  Depending on the opacity, I like Lynn too.  Evangeline is definitely my favorite of what I received today.  I purchased a $50 gift card for $25 and will definitely be purchasing another Evangeline.  I'm not sure what else I'll get though...  Some of those sets are tempting.  Does anyone know if you have to use up the entire $50 on one order?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meh.  After swatching Lucy, I think I might give it away - not entirely sure though.  I'm kinda hoping it'll grow on me.  I already had Maya, but I love it, so I'm glad I got another.  Depending on the opacity, I like Lynn too.  Evangeline is definitely my favorite of what I received today.  I purchased a $50 gift card for $25 and will definitely be purchasing another Evangeline.  I'm not sure what else I'll get though...  Some of those sets are tempting.  Does anyone know if you have to use up the entire $50 on one order?


 No, you don't have to - you can use the code as many times as you want until it runs out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my Cupid mystery box and secret store order today. I got a three pound mystery box, with 7 polishes (Eileen, Petra, Morgan, Carrie, Lynn, Maria and Molly), a coupon for a free polish, hand lotion, the nail therapy base coat, Topcoat for hair and the pink grapefruit body frosting. Yay - no lip gloss, because the only lip product i can stand is Byte. The only duplicate I got was Petra, which also came in the Secret Store set I ordered. One of the Petras was damaged in shipping, so I just tossed it. And I paid this with the Bloomspot $20 for $50, so it was even a better deal.


 That is a nice mystery box! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

Did the math for that mystery box and the value could be up to $120+ with the regular polish price.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, you don't have to - you can use the code as many times as you want until it runs out.


 Thank you!  I hate those gift cards that you have to use in one transaction.  Of course, with Julep, I'm sure it would be quite easy to place at least a $50 order.


----------



## casby (Feb 11, 2013)

(new to the board)  about the gift code does it say when the gift card will expire? (I've heard that you can use part of it at once and the rest later, but my question is how much later?)

thanks.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (new to the board)  about the gift code does it say when the gift card will expire? (I've heard that you can use part of it at once and the rest later, but my question is how much later?)
> 
> thanks.


 Mine doesn't seem to have an expiration date.


----------



## casby (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks Kate.

For people wondering, Ginger is very pretty in person (but like most holos will show flakiness of your nails). Ginger had a great formula though and dried quickly. Laura is a nice color but the formula seemed very thin and watery. It was still a 2 coater with careful application but I could easily see how thinner patches could show up and require 3 coats.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my Cupid mystery box and secret store order today. I got a three pound mystery box, with 7 polishes (Eileen, Petra, Morgan, Carrie, Lynn, Maria and Molly), a coupon for a free polish, hand lotion, the nail therapy base coat, Topcoat for hair and the pink grapefruit body frosting. Yay - no lip gloss, because the only lip product i can stand is Byte. The only duplicate I got was Petra, which also came in the Secret Store set I ordered. One of the Petras was damaged in shipping, so I just tossed it. And I paid this with the Bloomspot $20 for $50, so it was even a better deal.


 What an awesome box!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 12, 2013)

So I got my introductory "it girl" box and it was not what was pictured when I placed the order. I am beyond disappointed. Here is what the colors were supposed to look like 





I wanted that beautiful green color SOOO bad. Is it worth contacting CS? I spent like an hour agonizing over which box to choose, then I got something completely different which colors I don't even like. And one of them isn't even an "it girl" color. 

Edit: Link removed, photo added


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my introductory "it girl" box and it was not what was pictured when I placed the order. I am beyond disappointed. Here is what the colors were supposed to look like
> 
> ...


 they say on their site when you order them that the colors may change depending on availability of colors.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they say on their site when you order them that the colors may change depending on availability of colors.


 I should have read more closely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I should have read more closely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for pointing that out.


 It happened to me too back in the day when I got my first intro box, unfortunately : I can't even remember what color it was that I was gunning for now hahah.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my introductory "it girl" box and it was not what was pictured when I placed the order. I am beyond disappointed. Here is what the colors were supposed to look like http://drugsnmakeup.wordpress.com/2013/02/07/julep-maven-madness/ I wanted that beautiful green color SOOO bad. Is it worth contacting CS? I spent like an hour agonizing over which box to choose, then I got something completely different which colors I don't even like. And one of them isn't even an "it girl" color.


I've heard really great things about Julep's CS even though I haven't had any experience with them personally. I would go ahead and contact them. It definitely couldn't hurt!


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 12, 2013)

Well.... I got my mystery box and I'm on the phone right now (well in hold music land on the third callback so far since I keep getting vm) with them since I'm missing the packing slip AND the holo/free polish coupon.

What I did receive was Susie (The only real dupe for me), Alfre, Jane and Audrey (which holding the bottle up, looks like a dupe for Zoya's Gei Gei) and the lip gloss in Poppy.

Edited to add that I just got off the phone and this box was supposed to have the free polish voucher in it and it was going to be emailed to me.

She did ask me if it looked like the package may have been tampered with, if it looked like someone tried to wiggle in and pull out the code/packing slip. Near as I could tell, it didn't, I don't know if this is a recent problem since they just seal the smaller boxes with the shipping label or if someone genuinely forgot to add the paper pieces to the box.


----------



## erio (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone else ready for the 20th? Or is it too soon lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else ready for the 20th? Or is it too soon lol


 lmao a bit soon! haha but I can't wait! I hope this bag it's worth it, it'll be free for me, yay!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my Cupid mystery box and secret store order today. I got a three pound mystery box, with 7 polishes (Eileen, Petra, Morgan, Carrie, Lynn, Maria and Molly), a coupon for a free polish, hand lotion, the nail therapy base coat, Topcoat for hair and the pink grapefruit body frosting. Yay - no lip gloss, because the only lip product i can stand is Byte. The only duplicate I got was Petra, which also came in the Secret Store set I ordered. One of the Petras was damaged in shipping, so I just tossed it. And I paid this with the Bloomspot $20 for $50, so it was even a better deal.


 
Wow, you got all 7 in the mystery box?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 12, 2013)

What color should I get for my extra polish voucher -  I was thinking rebel or ginger or should I wait for a new spring color- I literally got 10 polishes last month between my maven box, secret store, &amp; mystery box.  It's an addiction !!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 12, 2013)

I am soo happy with my my mystery box!  I haven't ordered one before, because it was too much of a risk for me (I don't really have any use for browns/neutrals). I was so psyched to get a box of all reds/pinks!  I don't really own any reds or pink polishes (excluding color club's put a pin in it from birchbox, essie's cut above, and for reds I literally only had opi's on collins ave, which is super orange).  I liked all the colors I got, I don't have a lack of reds/pinks because I dislike them, I'm just in love with blues of all shades.


----------



## erio (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm thinking hard about ordering the 1/2 off $100 gift card. SOMEONE TALK ME DOWN!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking hard about ordering the 1/2 off $100 gift card. SOMEONE TALK ME DOWN!


 I can't. I gave in cause you can reuse the gift card and it'll come in handy for secret store and mystery box purchases.

i have 27 juleps now. 14 from just using the bloomspot deal this month. $38 for 14 bottles brings it down to $2.70 a bottle. It was too good of a deal.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking hard about ordering the 1/2 off $100 gift card. SOMEONE TALK ME DOWN!


 
ROFLOL Around here? Are you kidding? We're enablers around here. LOL


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking hard about ordering the 1/2 off $100 gift card. SOMEONE TALK ME DOWN!


 I would talk you down, but this is too good of a deal.  Ugh.  I am giving up purchasing makeup for Lent (WHY WHY WHY) and my plan is to buy the giftcard before Ash Wednesday begins. Oh, the logic of a beauty lover.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

Id get it if I could , i say go for it


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color should I get for my extra polish voucher -  I was thinking rebel or ginger or should I wait for a new spring color- I literally got 10 polishes last month between my maven box, secret store, &amp; mystery box.  It's an addiction !!


 If you didn't get Evangeline, you definitely should order it.  I love the nudes, especially Teresa and Amelia.  That's just me, though.  You might have different nail polish color preferences.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ROFLOL Around here? Are you kidding? We're enablers around here. LOL


 Haha absolutely.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking hard about ordering the 1/2 off $100 gift card. SOMEONE TALK ME DOWN!


 No way. I am buying one. You should join me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

I bought Seche Clear &amp; Seche Vite to see if I could make Evangeline last longer.  I just finished applying Seche Vite and, oh, dear God, it smells AWFUL.  It's worse than Julep's fast dry top coat.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if the email I send the gift card to is the one that has to use the gift card?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought Seche Clear &amp; Seche Vite to see if I could make Evangeline last longer.  I just finished applying Seche Vite and, oh, dear God, it smells AWFUL.  It's worse than Julep's fast dry top coat.


 To me it smells like varnish XD You'll get used to it ^^


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the email I send the gift card to is the one that has to use the gift card?


 I doubt it. They send the gift card as a code by email and you just enter it when you checkout. I don't think it matters who uses it.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the email I send the gift card to is the one that has to use the gift card?


 My "to" and "from" fields were the same and I got the gift card just fine.  I haven't tried using it, but I'm sure it will work.


----------



## maeiland (Feb 13, 2013)

> I bought Seche Clear &amp; Seche Vite to see if I could make Evangeline last longer. Â I just finished applying Seche Vite and, oh, dear God, it smells AWFUL. Â It's worse than Julep's fast dry top coat.


 I actually like the smell of Seche Vite but then again I also like the smell of sharpies and gasoline. :/


----------



## hiheather (Feb 13, 2013)

I ordered the $50 gift card. I might end up ordering another because I've decided I really want the white box of polish.



> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually like the smell of Seche Vite but then again I also like the smell of sharpies and gasoline. :/


 I'm the same way. I love Seche Vite just because of the smell. It also makes me feel like I'm at the salon but without the pain and price.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 13, 2013)

> I actually like the smell of Seche Vite but then again I also like the smell of sharpies and gasoline. :/


 Me, me, me! ! Lol. . I'm Linda and I don't mind obnoxious chemical smells. .. probably from my lil tyke days of sniffing those awesome fruity markers lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me, me, me! ! Lol. . I'm Linda and I don't mind obnoxious chemical smells. .. probably from my lil tyke days of sniffing those awesome fruity markers lol.


 I don't mind it either, I kinda like it XD I like markers smell too and paint thinner XD I don't sniff stuff...just before anyone thinks I do lol I just like the smell XD


----------



## JC327 (Feb 13, 2013)

Has anyone been to the Julep website? there's a new modern beauty intro box  with just products.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

maybe that mans there will be a new style profile O.O


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm going to be adding the Camellia lip gloss to my trade thread if anyone wants it. I mulled it over and I think it's going to be way too light. I'd rather not risk it by opening to swatch.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been to the Julep website? there's a new modern beauty intro box  with just products.





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe that mans there will be a new style profile O.O


 Yep, I noticed when I was on my profile page...it is Modern Beauty and it will be two beauty products per month.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, I noticed when I was on my profile page...it is Modern Beauty and it will be two beauty products per month.


 Makes sense since they have it girl for polish lovers.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, I noticed when I was on my profile page...it is Modern Beauty and it will be two beauty products per month.


 That's kinda meh imo


----------



## hiheather (Feb 13, 2013)

$20 for two beauty products isn't worth it imo.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

After cleaning, doing the dishes, and taking a shower, my nail polish looks exactly the way it did right after I applied the top coat.  As pathetic as this sounds, it's kind of a first for a Julep polish for me to last a day without any signs of wear.  I don't know if it's the Seche Clear, Seche Vite, or both, but they're my new HG base and top coats (respectively).  I love that you can apply Seche Vite on wet polish and it still dries quickly.  Of course, that IS what "seche vite" means - quick dry.  I should have made this purchase sooner.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, I noticed when I was on my profile page...it is Modern Beauty and it will be two beauty products per month.





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Makes sense since they have it girl for polish lovers.





> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> $20 for two beauty products isn't worth it imo.


 They must have some sort of demand for it.  Personally, I like my regular American Beauty box - it's a nice combination of nail polish and products.  I've contemplated trying It Girl for a month, but I never do.  I don't know if a Modern Beauty box would be worth it for 2 products, but I subscribe to Julep for the nail polish.  The products are always just extras for me.  The only one I've received in my boxes that I've really liked was the pedi cream.  I've been using it almost daily since September.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 13, 2013)

Ive been stalking the julep site for that pedi cream its been out of stock for like 2 months now. They sent me two samples of it and I want it so bad! Lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ive been stalking the julep site for that pedi cream its been out of stock for like 2 months now. They sent me two samples of it and I want it so bad! Lol


 I got it in my intro box, which I received while I was recovering from ankle surgery.  As soon as I transitioned to a walking cast, I started using it.  I bought 2 or 3 extras in October, I think.  The bottles may be kinda small, but they last forever.  I only JUST finished my 1st.  Did you receive the packets or the bottle?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 13, 2013)

I received the tiny packets that I squeezed dry to get all the product out. I really need them to get stock on that item pronto.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 13, 2013)

Some months I just am not into the polishes, but I'm interested in the products. Remember, frequently the products are also nail-related stuff like the nail treatment and top coat from this month. They're nail essentials that no one think about because it's not as glamourous, but run out far faster than a bottle of polish. I'm glad to _have_ the option, even if I probably won't pick it frequently. Besides, if you like products, you can always add on the polishes from the monthly boxes for $5 -- which is cheaper than the $7 they'd come out to as the "main" part of the box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

I like the pedi cream, it's OK, but I thin Flexitol works better XD And they have the same active(?) ingredient ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some months I just am not into the polishes, but I'm interested in the products. Remember, frequently the products are also nail-related stuff like the nail treatment and top coat from this month. They're nail essentials that no one think about because it's not as glamourous, but run out far faster than a bottle of polish. I'm glad to _have_ the option, even if I probably won't pick it frequently. Besides, if you like products, you can always add on the polishes from the monthly boxes for $5 -- which is cheaper than the $7 they'd come out to as the "main" part of the box.


 True that's a very good point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ive been stalking the julep site for that pedi cream its been out of stock for like 2 months now. They sent me two samples of it and I want it so bad! Lol


 I have two bottles. One I used twice and the other just hidden in one of my sample collection boxes. I'd be happy to swap though I haven't had any experience in swapping yet.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the pedi cream, it's OK, but I thin Flexitol works better XD And they have the same active(?) ingredient ^^


 What does it smell like?  I love the scent of the Julep one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does it smell like?  I love the scent of the Julep one.


 well, it doesn't smell like anything special, it's a balm for cracked heels, though it helps make your skin smooth even if your heels are not cracked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use my emjoi micro pedi then work Flexitol in, apply a nice thick coat of vaseline and put fluffy socks on. It's amazing for your feet, I picked up the advice from jalapena2007 on youtube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, it doesn't smell like anything special, it's a balm for cracked heels, though it helps make your skin smooth even if your heels are not cracked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use my emjoi micro pedi then work Flexitol in, apply a nice thick coat of vaseline and put fluffy socks on. It's amazing for your feet, I picked up the advice from jalapena2007 on youtube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha I read "emjoi" as "emoji."  I'll have to try to find Flexitol and try that.  Thank you!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I read "emjoi" as "emoji."  I'll have to try to find Flexitol and try that.  Thank you!


 I got one at cvs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I read "emjoi" as "emoji."  I'll have to try to find Flexitol and try that.  Thank you!



Haha so did I!

note from Zadi: Had to fix the quote since the quote tag was broken.


----------



## fifibeau (Feb 13, 2013)

I signed up last week as well and the contents of the box switched after I placed the order.  I contacted customer service and they are sending me the colors that I wanted initially (and told me to keep the original box).  So I would say to email or call!


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 14, 2013)

I was very excited by the mystery box I got.  Certainly don't expect anything like it again (at least not anytime soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), but now I've got so much polish it may be tough to justify buying any more any time soon.  Lucky for me, my husband is a collector, so when he asks why I get so much nail polish, I just tell him it's my new collection and he nods and says "OK."


----------



## jams (Feb 14, 2013)

I had ordered two mystery boxes--- and both of which turned out to have the same exact contents. so frustrating- but it turns out I didnt read the fine print-- I had made two different orders which they said could result in duplicates. I contacted julep and although it was my mistake they offered my one free polish of my choice- which was so kind! Very impressed with their Customer Service!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 14, 2013)

I ordered a intro Maven box, they cancelled the order on me. So I ordered again this time with two add ons, they cancelled the Maven box yesterday but the add ons came today.

I'm REALLY annoyed with Julep now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 14, 2013)

I noticed last week that it looked like the Maven boxed had been changed.  But now it also looks like the "American Beauty" maven option is gone, replaced with the "Modern Beauty" products only version.  If you ordered an American Beauty box, that might be why your box was cancelled.

On the Style Profile page, they show AB as "retired" (maybe going for a more international approach?), and have added MB.  The Maven Exclusive page shows just 4 intro boxes with polish, and the Modern Beauty product-only box.

Call customer service to see if they can help.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed last week that it looked like the Maven boxed had been changed.  But now it also looks like the "American Beauty" maven option is gone, replaced with the "Modern Beauty" products only version.  If you ordered an American Beauty box, that might be why your box was cancelled.
> 
> ...


 Looks like they just automatically changed me from american beauty which I've been since signing up over a year ago to modern beauty so I think you are correct.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they just automatically changed me from american beauty which I've been since signing up over a year ago to modern beauty so I think you are correct.


 That's a bummer. I'm glad they're finally allowing you to change your default profile though (couldn't figure out how to do it before); it'd be a bummer if you always ended up getting the products even though you like nail colours more.

I'm interested how they're dividing the products -- will only the MB profile get the "second" product, or will every other box have a different product. Also, it allows them to create two less colours a month, which probably has been really stressful. Nifty. Hopefully There will be more interesting colour combos in the other boxes because they're getting rid of one.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a bummer. I'm glad they're finally allowing you to change your default profile though (couldn't figure out how to do it before); it'd be a bummer if you always ended up getting the products even though you like nail colours more.
> 
> I'm interested how they're dividing the products -- will only the MB profile get the "second" product, or will every other box have a different product. Also, it allows them to create two less colours a month, which probably has been really stressful. Nifty. Hopefully There will be more interesting colour combos in the other boxes because they're getting rid of one.


 Oh, I'm not mad/don't care, it was just an observation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I think I've only gotten the american beauty box maybe 2 or 3 times? Its so easy to change on julep, before or after boxes are announced, I can't foresee anyone caring too much.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, and as someone who has pretty much every color of polish necessary with the exception of new trends that come out (ie pixie dust etc), I love having the option to still get a box, but not get polish. It might help with my hoarding!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I'm not mad/don't care, it was just an observation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I think I've only gotten the american beauty box maybe 2 or 3 times? Its so easy to change on julep, before or after boxes are announced, I can't foresee anyone caring too much.


 Once in a while, people will forget to pick or skip, and they'll mention it on Facebook. If someone who wanted polish before with AB and just happened to forget and get switched to MB, I forsee a future of unnecessary whining all over the FB page. I think Julep should at least give the courtesy of all their former AB members an email being like, "Hey we switched you" and then send a general email announcing it so AB people get it at least twice.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once in a while, people will forget to pick or skip, and they'll mention it on Facebook. If someone who wanted polish before with AB and just happened to forget and get switched to MB, I forsee a future of unnecessary whining all over the FB page. I think Julep should at least give the courtesy of all their former AB members an email being like, "Hey we switched you" and then send a general email announcing it so AB people get it at least twice.


 I saw on Facebook that they will be sending emails to all those who got their profiles switched. I think the emails should have came before the switch, not after.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once in a while, people will forget to pick or skip, and they'll mention it on Facebook. If someone who wanted polish before with AB and just happened to forget and get switched to MB, I forsee a future of unnecessary whining all over the FB page. I think Julep should at least give the courtesy of all their former AB members an email being like, "Hey we switched you" and then send a general email announcing it so AB people get it at least twice.


 Yeah, and I bet they will. BUT its not really juelps fault if someone doesn't read the maven email, and if someone doesn't read the normal box announcments they are in my mind evenless likely to read any other julep email. Of course people will still complain about anything.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw on Facebook that they will be sending emails to all those who got their profiles switched. I think the emails should have came before the switch, not after.


 The switch doesn't really have any kind of impact until the 20th though, you know? Most people probably aren't logging in and seeing what their maven profile is on a regular basis. I know I didn't/wouldn't until I saw someone post it here, and only did so to confirm and post it on this board.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The switch doesn't really have any kind of impact until the 20th though, you know? Most people probably aren't logging in and seeing what their maven profile is on a regular basis. I know I didn't/wouldn't until I saw someone post it here, and only did so to confirm and post it on this board.


 I agree with you, but im sure people will complain they were not notified before the switch. Theres a lot of people that complain just for the sake of complaining, I already saw a few complains on their Facebook page from yesterday. Im curious how they will handle this new profile if there will be 2 new products each month or one new and one previously released.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with you, but im sure people will complain they were not notified before the switch. Theres a lot of people that complain just for the sake of complaining, I already saw a few complains on their Facebook page from yesterday. Im curious how they will handle this new profile if there will be 2 new products each month or one new and one previously released.


 I wouldn't mind getting some of the old products, tbh. If it's cuticle oil or base coat, I'd love to get stuff like that rather than hoping they show up in the secret store. But then people will probably complain about that, haha


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 14, 2013)

Got my favorite things from the secret store today. I love the white box it comes in. Do you get the same box when you upgrade to a full wardrobe?


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my favorite things from the secret store today. I love the white box it comes in. Do you get the same box when you upgrade to a full wardrobe?


 They had the white jewelry box as an option if you upgraded in February, I ended up upgrading because of it. I  dont know if they will continue to offer it.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed last week that it looked like the Maven boxed had been changed.  But now it also looks like the "American Beauty" maven option is gone, replaced with the "Modern Beauty" products only version.  If you ordered an American Beauty box, that might be why your box was cancelled.
> 
> ...


 Boo.  I'm glad I read this.  I switched to CwaT.  *pouts*


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oops!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was able to apply my code from the mystery box  &amp; used the "love"  code-  I got a $50 voucher for $11


 It says they'll cancel any gift card voucher orders that use gift cards to buy them. 

Quote: Please note: Any julep.com gift card purchase that uses a julep.com gift card as the form of payment will be cancelled.

If they haven't caught you yet, I'd say you should probably go ahead and use it before they do... otherwise, good luck. Hopefully they won't catch it or if they do, they'll at least give you your $14 code back


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 15, 2013)

I caved and bought the $100 gift card and justified it because I'm canceling my SquareHue box this month. Also, my mystery box was delivered this morning- and I'm 200 miles away! I'm going nuts wondering what I got in mine!


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw on Facebook that they will be sending emails to all those who got their profiles switched. I think the emails should have came before the switch, not after.


 i got the "your profile has been switched" email with the option to change it, so at least we know its getting rolled out =)


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> i got the "your profile has been switched" email with the option to change it, so at least we know its getting rolled out =)


 My profile is It Girl, and I received an email giving me the option to switch to the new profile.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My profile is It Girl, and I received an email giving me the option to switch to the new profile.


 Same here and I'm CWaT I think they just send it to all of us.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw on Facebook that they will be sending emails to all those who got their profiles switched. I think the emails should have came before the switch, not after.


 
(I hope that worked)


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 15, 2013)

> (I hope that worked)


 LOL Awesome. Love Stewie!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> (I hope that worked)


 LOL, I love family guy!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

Lmao love family guy and Stewie!


----------



## cari12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ha! Love Stewie. 

I'm intrigued by a product only box though, there have been months I've skipped because I didn't love the colors but still liked the product it came with.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 15, 2013)

This is what was in my Mystery Box:

Sienna, already had.

Kate

Glenn

Sarah

With Poppy lip gloss? I hadn't heard of anyone else getting that color. Unfortunately, that's a dupe for me as well. Anyone want to swap?
I'm not really wild about this box. Kind of disappointed actually. It was exciting hoping and wondering what I would get though!


----------



## zorabell (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what was in my Mystery Box:
> 
> ...


Sarah? What color is that, I just checked my massive list of all the Julep polishes and I don't have that one listed at all.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's a quick pic of it zora. It's like a light watermelon or maybe a sheer coral with little sparkles in it (like CG snowglobe). Sorry for the cell pic/post!


----------



## zorabell (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks! I hope they have it in the store soon because I would love to order it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks similar to Mischa but more sheer, but none the less I must add it to my collection!!!!



> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quick pic of it zora. It's like a light watermelon or maybe a sheer coral with little sparkles in it (like CG snowglobe). Sorry for the cell pic/post!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

that reminds me of a watermelon lip gloss I used to have in HS XD So the watermelon description is dead on! ^^


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 16, 2013)

This might be a dumb question but I'm gonna ask it anyways. When you do an add-on polish do you get charged for it or do they just put your Jules points towards it?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This might be a dumb question but I'm gonna ask it anyways. When you do an add-on polish do you get charged for it or do they just put your Jules points towards it?


 IF you choose to use Jules then they do that, otherwise you pay for it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here's a quick pic of it zora. It's like a light watermelon or maybe a sheer coral with little sparkles in it (like CG snowglobe). Sorry for the cell pic/post!


 Thats such a pretty color, perfect for summer.  Im still waiting for my V-day mystery box I hope its in it.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 16, 2013)

> IF you choose to use Jules then they do that, otherwise you pay for it.


 Great! Thanks for the clarification!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great! Thanks for the clarification!


 Welcome ^^


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 18, 2013)

I finally put ginger on today and I can't stop staring at my nails! I've never used a holographic polish and it's blowing my mind! lol So fancy!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally put ginger on today and I can't stop staring at my nails! I've never used a holographic polish and it's blowing my mind! lol So fancy!


 IKR?  Evangeline was my 3rd orange nail polish from Julep, but it's the only one I've worn for more than about a day.  I couldn't stop staring at my nails - especially outside.  I practically live in a University of Texas hoodie and love that Evangeline matches UT burnt orange.  I have at least one holographic nail polish, but it was this weird orange with bits of blue.  I wore it for maybe an hour, if that.  I tend to prefer nude nail polish and make up (thank you, Catholic school), but I absolutely adore Julep's nail polishes.  I would have never thought I could pull off an orange nail polish before trying Evangeline.  Aaaaaaanywho... yeah, Julep's holographic nail polishes are awesome.  I'm looking forward to trying Rebel (I have Ginger, Rebel, and Evangeline).


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IKR?  Evangeline was my 3rd orange nail polish from Julep, but it's the only one I've worn for more than about a day.  I couldn't stop staring at my nails - especially outside.  I practically live in a University of Texas hoodie and love that Evangeline matches UT burnt orange.  I have at least one holographic nail polish, but it was this weird orange with bits of blue.  I wore it for maybe an hour, if that.  I tend to prefer nude nail polish and make up (thank you, Catholic school), but I absolutely adore Julep's nail polishes.  I would have never thought I could pull off an orange nail polish before trying Evangeline.  Aaaaaaanywho... yeah, Julep's holographic nail polishes are awesome.  I'm looking forward to trying Rebel (I have Ginger, Rebel, and Evangeline).


 I have Evangeline on my nails right now and I love it, too.  The formulation reminds me of the suede polishes with a top coat.  I love those, too!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 18, 2013)

> I have Evangeline on my nails right now and I love it, too. Â The formulation reminds me of the suede polishes with a top coat. Â I love those, too!


 I'm definitely going to have to look into their other holographic colors!! I've never tried a suede polish...might be next on my list!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm definitely going to have to look into their other holographic colors!! I've never tried a suede polish...might be next on my list!


 Some people had problems with the suedes chipping, but I used my Revlon Colorstay base coat and my nails were perfect.  Great formulation, beautiful/interesting effect, I love 'em!  Perfect for fall and winter, but I can see myself wearing them throughout the year.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 18, 2013)

The holos are definitely like a suede with a topcoat. They also dry semi-matte. Just put on Ginger. I liked the formula when applying it, but it was also not nearly as self-leveling as I'd liked. Also, not very forgiving : I'd like to think I'm pretty good with brushstrokes.

very pretty, though. I particularly like Ginger since it seems to be a Holo for Adults as opposed to some of the super vibrant (and kind of tacky imo) ones that Color Club had come out with &gt;_&gt;


----------



## hiheather (Feb 18, 2013)

I cracked, I was paranoid they would take the white box off add on so I spent my $50 on it instead of possible future mystery boxes. Now, to see if it actually comes since Julep seems to hate me and sending me things.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cracked, I was paranoid they would take the white box off add on so I spent my $50 on it instead of possible future mystery boxes. Now, to see if it actually comes since Julep seems to hate me and sending me things.


What's the white box? I'm intrigued!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 19, 2013)

> What's the white box? I'm intrigued!


 It's a white lacquer box with 12 Julep polishes, I think. . Might be wrong on the amount of polish.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 19, 2013)

> It's a white lacquer box with 12 Julep polishes, I think. . Might be wrong on the amount of polish.


 Yea, it is exactly this. I got the Oprah 2012 favorites which normally is $168. Thanks to my nifty $50 for $25 card and dd on I got it for $25. I'm excited. I actually looked up reviews on it and discovered that the white box is a monthly option. For $30 more on top of the $20 maven price you can get all the polish of the month inside the box. This was the worst discovery ever for me. I will now upgrade monthly. Poor bank account.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 19, 2013)

I got mine last week. Love it!



> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yea, it is exactly this. I got the Oprah 2012 favorites which normally is $168. Thanks to my nifty $50 for $25 card and dd on I got it for $25. I'm excited.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea, it is exactly this. I got the Oprah 2012 favorites which normally is $168. Thanks to my nifty $50 for $25 card and dd on I got it for $25. I'm excited.
> 
> I actually looked up reviews on it and discovered that the white box is a monthly option. For $30 more on top of the $20 maven price you can get all the polish of the month inside the box. This was the worst discovery ever for me. I will now upgrade monthly. Poor bank account.


 Last months upgrade had the white jewelry box but it was $35 more for the upgrade so $55 instead of the usual $50.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 19, 2013)

> Last months upgrade had the white jewelry box but it was $35 more for the upgrade so $55 instead of the usual $50 or even $55.


 So the white box isn't a usual perk of getting the whole monthly collection? All the reviews and stuff of the upgrade said $30. Oh well. Still a good deal to get the collection imo for $50.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the white box isn't a usual perk of getting the whole monthly collection? All the reviews and stuff of the upgrade said $30. Oh well. Still a good deal to get the collection imo for $50.


 nope, they had it last month, but it's not always there


----------



## hiheather (Feb 19, 2013)

Now I'm sad. I wanted to hoard Julep jewelry boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Now I'm sad. I wanted to hoard Julep jewelry boxes.


 Me too, I hope they do it again.  Hopefully they will still have them in the secret store.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 19, 2013)

I am happy with the Julep Freedom Topcoat now. I used CND Stickey with Zoya Bevin, waited 5 minutes put on the topcoat and then my son started whining that he would not be able to do his valentines and homework. 10 minutes after I painted them I wrote his valentines and put stickers on kettle corn. This is now a week later and it just has tip wear and has grown out some.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

that's really good!nice


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea, it is exactly this. I got the Oprah 2012 favorites which normally is $168. Thanks to my nifty $50 for $25 card and dd on I got it for $25. I'm excited.
> 
> *I actually looked up reviews on it and discovered that the white box is a monthly option. For $30 more on top of the $20 maven price you can get all the polish of the month inside the box.* This was the worst discovery ever for me. I will now upgrade monthly. Poor bank account.


 When I upgraded my December(?) box, it didn't come in or with a white box - just the nail polish bottles wrapped in bubble tape in groups of 2 or 3.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 21, 2013)

I ended up skipping this month.

I just bought two pairs of new boots, so I really need to cut back somewhere!

At least the colors aren't particularly exciting to me and I already have the products, just in the old packaging, so I don't care about missing out on those either.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up skipping this month.
> 
> ...


 TEACH ME YOUR WAYS... 

after 4 years of college I finally drank the koolaid and ordered a North Face Denali jacket.. 

did not need.

probably do not need pastels :/

yet i also added on the st. patties color because I am a sucker for seasonal nail polish.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TEACH ME YOUR WAYS...
> 
> ...


 Haha...my little brother is in college and somehow ended up with a women's North Face jacket in his dorm (don't even wanna know how it ended up there).  No girl he hangs out with claimed it, so he brought it back home to me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But whenever it wears out, I'm definitely investing in another...I think they're well worth the price.  I love mine so much, it even went backpacking with me this past summer despite it being so bulky when rolled up and stuffed in my pack.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha...my little brother is in college and somehow ended up with a women's North Face jacket in his dorm (don't even wanna know how it ended up there).  No girl he hangs out with claimed it, so he brought it back home to me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But whenever it wears out, I'm definitely investing in another...I think they're well worth the price.  I love mine so much, it even went backpacking with me this past summer despite it being so bulky when rolled up and stuffed in my pack.


 ahaha that does not surprise me at all, they are all over the place. I couldn't not order it because it was $130 instead of the $190 they usually are... and I already want a black one with the hood. I love the color I got. Saw it at Nordies a couple months ago full price and had a hard time letting it go. Grey with a tiffany blue zipper track

 I live like 15 minutes walking from one of the only North Face outlets in the country, but their Denali jackets are NEVER on sale, and if they are they are like lime green. 

I get all my other winter gear there, including a $300 down jacket with a fur hood for like $80, the sales are ridiculous, and the stuff is current season, its crazy.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahaha that does not surprise me at all, they are all over the place. I couldn't not order it because it was $130 instead of the $190 they usually are... and I already want a black one with the hood. I love the color I got. Saw it at Nordies a couple months ago full price and had a hard time letting it go. Grey with a tiffany blue zipper track
> 
> ...


 Where did you find this? I looked on their site, but I don't see this combo. I love the gray and blue! I had a purple one, but I left it somewhere and when I went back 20 min later someone had already stolen it. So I have been looking to replace!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 21, 2013)

oops wrong thread.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2013)

> Where did you find this? I looked on their site, but I don't see this combo. I love the gray and blue! I had a purple one, but I left it somewhere and when I went back 20 min later someone had already stolen it. So I have been looking to replace!


 Zappos has a ton of colors at great prices, but I got this color in my size from cabelas.com I would have preferred zappos for the great shipping, but I had to have this exact one. Loblol I am going to get a hooded one eventually , definitely zappos that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahaha that does not surprise me at all, they are all over the place. I couldn't not order it because it was $130 instead of the $190 they usually are... and I already want a black one with the hood. I love the color I got. Saw it at Nordies a couple months ago full price and had a hard time letting it go. Grey with a tiffany blue zipper track
> 
> ...


 Ooo...that's purdy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll have to check out Zappos...didn't know they sold these!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am happy with the Julep Freedom Topcoat now. I used CND Stickey with Zoya Bevin, waited 5 minutes put on the topcoat and then my son started whining that he would not be able to do his valentines and homework. 10 minutes after I painted them I wrote his valentines and put stickers on kettle corn. This is now a week later and it just has tip wear and has grown out some.


 I love Bevin, I need to try that combo.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 23, 2013)

Did anyone get the Jane color this month? Or was that January? Anyway...I opened it up last night for the first time and loved the results of my sparkly nails, until I woke up this morning. Nail polish was totally gone from two nails and chipped terribly on a few more. I used Seche base and top coats...Maybe I'll try it again on bare nails. I'm cautious about ordering Lucky now if their glitter formulations aren't going to last more than a few hours.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the Jane color this month? Or was that January? Anyway...I opened it up last night for the first time and loved the results of my sparkly nails, until I woke up this morning. Nail polish was totally gone from two nails and chipped terribly on a few more. I used Seche base and top coats...Maybe I'll try it again on bare nails. I'm cautious about ordering Lucky now if their glitter formulations aren't going to last more than a few hours.


 Sorry to hear that, I got Jane as an add on for February but have not tried it yet.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the Jane color this month? Or was that January? Anyway...I opened it up last night for the first time and loved the results of my sparkly nails, until I woke up this morning. Nail polish was totally gone from two nails and chipped terribly on a few more. I used Seche base and top coats...Maybe I'll try it again on bare nails. I'm cautious about ordering Lucky now if their glitter formulations aren't going to last more than a few hours.


 I haven't tried Jane yet (even though I now have 2), but their other glitter polishes are nice.  I got the entire December wardrobe and love all of them.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Feb 27, 2013)

So I got my first box this month (Valentines) and I loved the colors.  But I can't get them to stay on my nails for more than 2 days! They chip like crazy.  I use Seche Vite as my topcoat and I have tried three different basecoats (SV, Orly Bonder and China Glaze).  I really want to love these polishes!! 

Yesterday I got my intro Maven box which was Bombshell and has Chelsea in it-sweet motha, the glitter is AMAZING!! I have it on over China Glaze Liquid Leather as a glitter drip mani and it is stunning!!! Hoping the glitter lasts longer than the others I tried...


----------

